# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل هذا نصٌّ في تحريم قيادة المرأة للسيَّارة؟

## من صاحب النقب

بريقة محمودية في شرح طريقة محمدية وشريعة نبوية  لأبي سعيد الخادمي : 
قال في معرض كلامه عن تشبه الرجل بالمرأة و العكس  : 
( وَمِنْهَا رُكُوبُ النِّسَاءِ عَلَى السَّرْجِ بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ ) ( " حب " عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا مَرْفُوعًا { يَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ أُمَّتِي نِسَاءٌ يَرْكَبْنَ عَلَى سُرُجٍ كَأَشْبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ } ) وَمُشَابَهَتُهُ  نَّ لَهُمْ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهَا ( { وَرِجَالٌ يَنْزِلُونَ عَلَى أَبْوَابِ الْمَسَاجِدِ } ) يَعْنِي يَجِيئُونَ إلَى الْمَسَاجِدِ رَاكِبِينَ عَلَى الْمَرَاكِبِ الْبَهِيَّةِ تَكَبُّرًا وَخُيَلَاءَ .
ذكر أن الحديث عند ابن حبان في صحيحه و استنبط منها هذا الحكم 
الموضوع أمام طلاب العلم لمدارسته

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
العنوان الذي وضع الأخ يحمل بين طياته حكمه على سياقة المرأة بالتحريم ،و هذا لا ينسجم مع وضع الأمر على طلبة العلم لمدارسته لهذا أقترح أن يكون العنوان كالتالي :" نص في موضوع قيادة المرأة للسيارة " و بعد مناقشة هذا النص و الإدلاء بنصوص أخرى مما هو موافق لهذا الاتجاه الذي لم يخف الأخ الذهاب إليه و مما هو مناقض له و على ضوء ذلك يتم النطق بالحكم الفقهي الذي تعضده النصوص 
أرجو أن بتسع صدر الأخ الكريم لهذه الملحوظة و في الحديث مقال من حيث الصناعة الحديثية و لغة العرب و تاريخ المرأة و دورها في المجتمع الإسلامي مما سياتي الحديث عنه في مناسبة قادمة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الفاضل لي عدة ملاحظات على مقالك وهي :
اولا:لم تذكر الحديث بتمامه وهوكالتالي 
فقد روى *ابن حبان* *في صحيحه واللفظ له* *، والحاكم* *، وقال على شرط* *مسلم* 
*عن* *ابن عمر* *رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول {* *يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات** ، على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف . العنوهن ، فإنهن ملعونات لو كان وراءكم أمة من الأمم خدمتهن* *نساؤكم كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم* *}*

ثانيا الحديث حمله علماء معاصرون على ركوب السيارات من النساء المتبرجات 
لكي يذهبن الى المساجدوذمهن على ذلك حتى لولم تقد السيارة 
ثالثا :فيما يظهر لي لوركبتها المراة العفيفة المحتشمة 
وهي غير سائقة لها مع محرمها لم تدخل في الحديث
رابعا:كيف خفي الحديث مادام انه نص في المسالة 
على علمائنا الذين قالوا بتحريم قيادة المرأة للسيارة

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> العنوان الذي وضع الأخ يحمل بين طياته حكمه على سياقة المرأة بالتحريم ،و هذا لا ينسجم مع وضع الأمر على طلبة العلم لمدارسته لهذا أقترح أن يكون العنوان كالتالي :" نص في موضوع قيادة المرأة للسيارة " و بعد مناقشة هذا النص و الإدلاء بنصوص أخرى مما هو موافق لهذا الاتجاه الذي لم يخف الأخ الذهاب إليه و مما هو مناقض له و على ضوء ذلك يتم النطق بالحكم الفقهي الذي تعضده النصوص 
> أرجو أن بتسع صدر الأخ الكريم لهذه الملحوظة و في الحديث مقال من حيث الصناعة الحديثية و لغة العرب و تاريخ المرأة و دورها في المجتمع الإسلامي مما سياتي الحديث عنه في مناسبة قادمة


1- لا بأس موضوعي ليس حكم قيادة المرأة للسيارة و إنما هل هذا النص يدل أو لا و أنا لم أجزم لذلك طرحته للمدارسة و اقتراحك أحيله للمشرفين 
2- كون الحديث نص لا يمنع أن هذا النص ممكن أن يكون ضعيفاً من حيث الإسناد 
3- هناك حديث آخر فيه مقال أيضاً أشد من هذا و هو لعن الفروج على السروج 

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> اخي الفاضل لي عدة ملاحظات على مقالك وهي :
> اولا:لم تذكر الحديث بتمامه وهوكالتالي 
> فقد روى *ابن حبان* *في صحيحه واللفظ له* *، والحاكم* *، وقال على شرط* *مسلم* 
> *عن* *ابن عمر* *رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول {* *يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات** ، على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف . العنوهن ، فإنهن ملعونات لو كان وراءكم أمة من الأمم خدمتهن* *نساؤكم كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم* *}*
> 
> ثانيا الحديث حمله علماء معاصرون على ركوب السيارات من النساء المتبرجات 
> لكي يذهبن الى المساجدوذمهن على ذلك حتى لولم تقد السيارة 
> ثالثا :فيما يظهر لي لوركبتها المراة العفيفة المحتشمة 
> وهي غير سائقة لها مع محرمها لم تدخل في الحديث
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً يا أبا محمد لعل المراد بالذين ينزلون على أبواب المساجد هم الرجال 

أما أني لم أذكر الحديث كاملاً فلأني نقلت كلام أبي سعيد الخادمي و ليس كلامي

----------


## ابن عباس

تحريم القيادة ليس فيه نص مطلقاً , وإنما حرمه من حرمه سداً للذريعة ونظرا في مآلات الأشياء وما تفضي إليه من فساد
ومحاولة جعل المسألة منصوصاً عليه يؤدي للقول بتأثيم جميع النساء اللاتي يركبن السيارات لا يقدنها فقط! كما يقضي بإثم
كل من قادت السيارة من المسلمات العفيفات كما في أوروبا وعامة الدول الإسلامية

----------


## من صاحب النقب

هذا النص لو صح فلا يحمل على كل من ركبت السيارة لأنه خاص بالتي تركب على السرج لا بالرديفة فقد ثبت أن بعض نساء الصحابة ركبت رديفة و روي أنهن ركبن في الهودج 

هذا خاص بالسرج أي بالقيادة لا يتناول الرديفة و لا التي تركب الهودج و الله أعلم

----------


## زبيدة 5

أستاذي المحترم الغامدي كتبت :  
ثانيا الحديث حمله علماء معاصرون على ركوب السيارات من النساء المتبرجات 
لكي يذهبن الى المساجد وذمهن على ذلك

هل تذهب المتبرجات إلى المساجد أصلا ؟ أتمنى التوضيح .

----------


## إسلام

> اخي الفاضل لي عدة ملاحظات على مقالك وهي :
> 
> اولا:لم تذكر الحديث بتمامه وهوكالتالي 
> فقد روى *ابن حبان* *في صحيحه واللفظ له* *، والحاكم* *، وقال على شرط* *مسلم* 
> *عن* *ابن عمر* *رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول {* *يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات** ، على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف . العنوهن ، فإنهن ملعونات لو كان وراءكم أمة من الأمم خدمتهن* *نساؤكم كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم* *}*


 
الحديث لم يروه ابن حبان  و لا الحاكم بهذا النص...

فنص ابن حبان هو ( عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : « سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج كأشباه الرجال ، ينزلون على أبواب المساجد ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف ، إلعنوهن فإنهن ملعونات لو كان وراءكم أمة من الأمم خدمهن نساءكم كما خدمكم نساء نساء الأمم قبلكم ) انظر صحيح ابن حبان كتاب الحظر و الإباحة ، ذكر الإخبار عن وصف النساء اللائي يستحققن اللعن بأفعالهن . مؤسسة الرسالة 13/64  .

و في المستدرك للحاكم ( عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « سيكون في آخر هذه الأمة رجال يركبون على المياثر (السروج) حتى يأتوا أبواب مساجدهم ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات ...) 

و جاء في كنز العمال أن الحديث بلفظ ( سيكون في آخر الزمان نساء يركبن على سروج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على باب المسجد ، كاسيات عاريات ...) و ذكر أن الطبراني رواه عن ابن عمر .

أرى أن هذا الحديث ليس نصا على تحريم قيادة المرأة للسيارة ولا أي دابة . و لا يوجد ما يثبت أن القيادة من خصائص الرجل حتى نقول أنه تشبه بالرجال ، و يبدو لي أن ( كأشباه الرجال ) تعود للسروج ، و هو كما  نقل صاحب النقب ({ وَرِجَالٌ يَنْزِلُونَ عَلَى أَبْوَابِ الْمَسَاجِدِ } ) يَعْنِي يَجِيئُونَ إلَى الْمَسَاجِدِ رَاكِبِينَ عَلَى الْمَرَاكِبِ الْبَهِيَّةِ تَكَبُّرًا وَخُيَلَاءَ .)


و إنما يرجع حكم قيادة المرأة  إلى المقاصد و سد الذرائع . فقد يكون جائزا لمرأة دون امرأة .. و لا يكون جائزا مطلقا و إنما بقيود .. و الله أعلم

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أشكر الأخ الكريم على تغيير صيغة السؤال ، وفي الوقت ذاته أتمنى أن يستمر النقاش بما يجلي الحقيقة و يفضي إلى ما يرضي الله دون تعسف في لي أعناق النصوص أو الفتوى حسب الهوى و الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

من أعلام نبؤته صلى الله عليه وسلم

قال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة تحت حديث رقم :
2683- (سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج كأشباه الرحال , ينزلون على أبواب المساجد , نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف , العنوهن فإنهن ملعونات , لو كانت وراءكم أمة من الأمم لخدمهن نساؤكم كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم).
( تنبيه هام ) : وقعت هذه اللفظة ( الرحال ) في " فوائد المخلص " بالحاء المهملة خلافا لـ " المسند " و " الموارد " و غيرهما , فإنها بلفظ ( الرجال ) بالجيم , و على ذلك شرحه الشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا في " الفتح الرباني " ( 17 / 301 ) , فقال : " معناه : أنهم رجال في الحس لا في المعنى , إذ الرجال الكوامل حسا و معنى لا يتركون نساءهم يلبسن ثيابا لا تستر أجسامهن " . 
و لم ينتبه للإشكال الذي تنبه له الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى إذ قال في تعليقه على الحديث في " المسند " ( 12 / 38 ) : " و قوله : " سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج كأشباه الرجال " إلخ مشكل المعنى قليلا , فتشبيه الرجال بالرجال فيه بعد , و توجيه متكلف , و رواية الحاكم ليس فيها هذا التشبيه , بل لفظه : " سيكون في آخر هذه الأمة رجال يركبون على المياثر حتى يأتوا أبواب مساجدهم , نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات " إلخ .. و هو واضح المعنى مستقيمه , و رواية الطبراني - كما حكاها الهيثمي في " الزوائد " - : " سيكون في أمتي رجال يركبون نساؤهم على سروج كأشباه الرجال " . و لفظ " يركبون " غيره طابع " مجمع الزوائد " - جرأة منه و جهلا - فجعلها " يركب " , و الظاهر عندي أن صحتها " يركبون نساءهم " .
و على كل حال فالمراد من الحديث واضح بين , و قد تحقق في عصرنا هذا , بل قبله وجود هاته النسوة الكاسيات الملعونات " .
و عليه فجملة " كأشباه الرحال " ليست في محل صفة لـ ( رجال ) كما شرحه البنا و غيره , و إنما هي صفة لـ ( سروج ) . و ذلك يعني أن هذه السروج التي يركبها أولئك الرجال في آخر الزمان ليست سروجا حقيقية توضع على ظهور الخيل , و إنما هي أشباه الرحال . و أنت إذا تذكرت أن ( الرحال ) جمع رحل , و أن تفسيره كما في " المصباح المنير " و غيره : " كل شيء يعد للرحيل من وعاء للمتاع و مركب للبعير " إذا علمت هذا يتبين لك بإذن الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشير بذلك إلى هذه المركوبة التي ابتكرت في هذا العصر, ألا و هي السيارات , فإنها وثيرة وطيئة لينة كأشباه الرحال , و يؤيد ذلك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سماها ( بيوتا ) في حديث آخر تقدم برقم ( 93 ) , لكن تبين فيما بعد أن فيه انقطاعا .
و إذا ففي الحديث معجزة علمية غيبية أخرى غير المتعلقة بالنساء الكاسيات العاريات , ألا و هي المتعلقة برجالهن الذين يركبون السيارات ينزلون على أبواب المساجد . و لعمر الله إنها لنبوءة صادقة نشاهدها كل يوم جمعة حينما تتجمع السيارات أمام المساجد حتى ليكاد الطريق على رحبه يضيق بها , ينزل منها رجال ليحضروا صلاة الجمعة , و جمهورهم لا يصلون الصلوات الخمس , أو على الأقل لا يصلونها في المساجد , فكأنهم قنعوا من الصلوات بصلاة الجمعة , و لذلك يتكاثرون يوم الجمعة و ينزلون بسياراتهم أمام المساجد فلا تظهر ثمرة الصلاة عليهم , و في معاملتهم لأزواجهم و بناتهم , فهم بحق " نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات " ! 
و ثمة ظاهرة أخرى ينطبق عليها الحديث تمام الانطباق , ألا و هي التي نراها في تشييع الجنائز على السيارات في الآونة الأخيرة من هذا العصر . يركبها أقوام لا خلاق لهم من الموسرين المترفين التاركين للصلاة , حتى إذا وقفت السيارة التي تحمل الجنازة و أدخلت المسجد للصلاة عليها , مكث أولئك المترفون أمام المسجد في سياراتهم , و قد ينزل عنها بعضهم ينتظرون الجنازة ليتابعوا تشييعها إلى قبرها نفاقا اجتماعيا و مداهنة , و ليس تعبدا و تذكرا للآخرة , و الله المستعان .
هذا هو الوجه في تأويل هذا الحديث عندي , فإن أصبت فمن الله , و إن أخطأت فمن نفسي , و الله تعالى هو المسؤول أن يغفر لي خطئي و عمدي , و كل ذلك عندي . 
__________________

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزى الله المداخلين خيراً هذا المحدث الألباني يقول إنها السيارة 

لكن ليتك تنقل كلام الألباني من أوله على هذا الحديث قبل التنبيه الهام لنرى رأيه في اختلاف الرواية للحديث هل هي في الرجال أو النساء 

حيث في بعض الروايات سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال و في بعضها نساء

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله 
و إنما هي أشباه الرحال . و أنت إذا تذكرت أن ( الرحال ) جمع رحل , و أن تفسيره كما في " المصباح المنير " و غيره : " كل شيء يعد للرحيل من وعاء للمتاع و مركب للبعير " إذا علمت هذا يتبين لك بإذن الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشير بذلك إلى هذه المركوبة التي ابتكرت في هذا العصر, ألا و هي السيارات

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أعني من الذي يركب  في آخر الأمة هل هم الرجال أم النساء بعض الرويات : 

سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج

سيكون في آخر الزمان نساء يركبن على سروج 

هل هي حديثين أو روايتين الظاهر أنه اختلاف في الروايات لأن الروايتين عن ابن عمر فهل رجح الألباني إحدى هاتين الروايتين

----------


## القضاعي

الحكم لا يتعلق بذات قيادة المرأة سواء للسيارة أو للدابة ومثيلاتهما .
وإنما يتعلق الحكم بحكم خروجها من بيتها , فالأصل في ذلك وجوب القرار في البيت , فلا يستوي خروج المرأة وخروج الرجل ,كما يظنه الكثير من متفقهة زماننا .
فجعلوا الرخصة أصلاً وبنوا عليه باقي الأحكام التي تتعلق بالمرأة وهذا من الجهل بحكمة الشارع من تشريعه الخاص بقرار المرأة في بيتها .
فالشارع إذا شرّع حكماً , لا ينقضه بحكم أخر , أو يفتح عليه الذرائع للوقوع في مخالفة ذلك الحكم .
وهؤلاء يبنون من الرخصة ما يناقض أصل التشريع وعلته الذي جاء منصوصاً عليه في أكثر من نص كقوله علي الصلاة والسلام : " ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر من انساء على الرجال " والله المستعان .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

البحث ليس في حكم القيادة و لي فيه موضوع سابق لكن البحث في هذا الحديث هل هو حجة في الموضوع 

و هذا الموضوع السابق 

أرجو من طلاب العلم أن ينظروا في هذه الأدلة و هل تكون قيادة المرأة للسيارة مصلحة مرسلة 

1- " و قرن في بيوتكن " 

تدل الآية على أن مقر المرأة هو البيت و لا يجوز لها أن تبدله بمقر آخر إلا لضرورة و لا تخرج منه إلا لحاجة لإذنه صلى الله عليه و سلم للمعتدات في الخروج من البيت و بما أن قيادة السيارة تكون خارج البيت فهل تقييدها بالحاجة مصلحة مرسلة ؟ أو واجب 

2- " فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا "

تدل الآية على وجوب طاعة المرأة لزوجها و أنها إذا لم تطعه جاز تأديبها فتقييدها بإذن الزوج هل هو مصلحة مرسلة ؟ أو واجب 

3- " وَآخَرُونَ يَضْرِبُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ يَبْتَغُونَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ " و الحديث (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر تسافر مسيرة يوم إلا مع ذي محرم )) 

و من المعلوم في أنظمة المرور أن الطرق عليها نقاط تفتيش كل 100 كلم أو نحوها فهل تجاوز المرأة مسافة السفر و نقاط التفتيش مصلحة مرسلة ؟ أو محرم 

4- " و لا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى " عن مجاهد: كانت المرأة تخرج تمشي بين الرجال، فذلك تبرج الجاهلية . و عن مقاتل بن حيان: التبرج أنها تلقي الخمار على رأسها ولا تشده فيواري قلائدها وقرطها وعنقها، ويبدو ذلك كله منها .و الحديث عن حمزة بن أبي أسيد الأنصاري عن أبيه رضي الله عنه : (أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول وهو خارج من المسجد فاختلط الرجال مع النساء في الطريق، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: استأخرن، فإنه ليس لكن أن تحققن الطريق، عليكن بحافات الطريق) 

و من المعلوم في أنظمة المرور أن الطريق يقسم مسارات مسار سريع و متوسط و بطيء فهل سير المرأة في هذه المسارات تضايق الرجال مصلحة مرسلة ؟ أو محرم 

و الظاهر أنه في البلاد التي تسمح بقيادة المرأة للسيارة لا يوجد شيء من هذا بل الأمر مسموح به على إطلاقه مثل الرجل 

أما في السعودية فلا يسمح به إلا للضرورة مثل أن تكون أعرابية في البر و تضطر لقيادة السيارة لجلب قوتها و علف بهائمها و هذا لا يخالف الدليل الأول الموجب للقرار في البيت و ليس لها عائل و هذا لا يخالف الدليل الثاني الموجب لإذن الزوج و لا نراها في الطرق الطويلة فربما هي ممنوعة منها و هذا لا يخالف الدليل الثالث المحرم لسفرها بلا محرم ، و لا نراها في الطرق العامة و لا الفرعية و إنما في الطرق الزراعية القريبة من البراري و المزارع التي تسكن فيها هذه المرأة و ربما هي ممنوعة من تلك و ممكن أن يكون هذا لا يخالف الدليل الرابع المحرم للإختلاط في الطرقات لأن هذه الطرق تكاد تكون مهجورة إلا من أهل المخيم القريب منها أو المزرعة 

و الله أعلم

و إنما في هذا البحث نبحث هذا النص هل هو نص في محل النزاع ؟ 

و قد استدل به أبو سعيد محمد الخادمي الماتريدي الحنفي و على أنه ماتريدي إلا أنه أفقه من متتبعي الرخص في هذا العصر 

استدل به على عدم جواز أن تركب المرأة على السرج إلا من عذر  فأين الذي يقول إن منع النساء من قيادة السيارة في السعودية عادة و مسألة اجتماعية ؟

----------


## القضاعي

> اذا اخذنا بصحة هذا الحديث فنساء امة محمد في هذا الزمن ملعونات الا السعوديات فقد رضي الله عنهم


الحديث صحيح ولكن قل إدعاء النصية على تحريم القيادة فيه تكلف .
إلا أن يقال : إذا كان ليس للمرأة أن تجلس على السرج وهو محل القيادة وفي ذلك التشبه بالرجال , فقد يقاس عليه جلوسها وراء المقود في السيارة .
وأما عند الحاجة والضرورة فينتفي الحرج .
والمرأة إذا كانت تحت ولي من أب أو زوج أو أخ أو ابن فإنها لا تحتاج لذلك والضرورة تبيح المحظور ولكنها تقدر بقدرها .
فخروج النساء اليوم للعمل وهن في غير حاجة للعمل , لا يبيح لهن الخروج فضلاً عن القيادة لمنافة ذلك للحكمة من تشريع قرارهن في البيوت واحتجابهن عن الرجال والله أعلم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> الحديث صحيح ولكن قل إدعاء النصية على تحريم القيادة فيه تكلف .
> إلا أن يقال : إذا كان ليس للمرأة أن تجلس على السرج وهو محل القيادة وفي ذلك التشبه بالرجال , فقد يقاس عليه جلوسها وراء المقود في السيارة .


المراد أن السيارة تدخل في عموم المسرجات و النص ليس فيه ذكر الخيل و الإبل إنما السرج فقط لهذا قد يقال بدخول كل مسرج فيه حتى الطائرة و الباخرة 

و نرجو من الذي عنده علم بصحة الحديث أن ينقله

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط في تعليقه على المسند (11/654) ( إسناده ضعيف ، عبدالله بن عياش القتباني منكر الحديث ، وضعفه أبو داود والنسائي ...)

والألباني - رحمه الله - حمل هذا الحديث على الرجال وليس على النساء ، بإن الرجال هم الذين يركبون . فقال ( السلسلة الصحيحة - (ج 6 / ص 182)
 إذا ففي الحديث معجزة علمية غيبية أخرى غير
المتعلقة بالنساء الكاسيات العاريات ، ألا و هي المتعلقة برجالهن الذين يركبون
السيارات ينزلون على أبواب المساجد . و لعمر الله إنها لنبوءة صادقة نشاهدها كل
يوم جمعة حينما تتجمع السيارات أمام المساجد حتى ليكاد الطريق على رحبه يضيق
بها ، ينزل منها رجال ليحضروا صلاة الجمعة ، و جمهورهم لا يصلون الصلوات الخمس
، أو على الأقل لا يصلونها في المساجد ، فكأنهم قنعوا من الصلوات بصلاة الجمعة
، و لذلك يتكاثرون يوم الجمعة و ينزلون بسياراتهم أمام المساجد فلا تظهر ثمرة
الصلاة عليهم ، و في معاملتهم لأزواجهم و بناتهم ، فهم بحق " نساؤهم كاسيات
عاريات " ! و ثمة ظاهرة أخرى ينطبق عليها الحديث تمام الانطباق ، ألا و هي التي
نراها في تشييع الجنائز على السيارات في الآونة الأخيرة من هذا العصر . يركبها
أقوام لا خلاق لهم من الموسرين المترفين التاركين للصلاة ، حتى إذا وقفت
السيارة التي تحمل الجنازة و أدخلت المسجد للصلاة عليها ، مكث أولئك المترفون
أمام المسجد في سياراتهم ، و قد ينزل عنها بعضهم ينتظرون الجنازة ليتابعوا ) وهو ظاهر الحديث

ثالثا: ركب السروج لا يتعلق به حكم في الحديث ، لأن هذه الأفعال محرمة منكرة دون ركوب السروج . فخروج المرأة كاسية عارية  حرام منكر ولو خرجت راجلة  تمشي على قدميها

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> هذه الأفعال محرمة منكرة دون ركوب السروج . فخروج المرأة كاسية عارية  حرام منكر ولو خرجت راجلة  تمشي على قدميها


لا شك أن هذه الأفعال محرمة دون ركوب سرج لكن هل ركوب السرج محرم دون هذه الأفعال ؟ ما الدليل على أنه لا يتعلق به حكم

و جزاك الله خيراً على الفائدة في حكم الحديث

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أنقل هنا كلام الشيخ الألباني مو الموقع المنسوب له : 

السلسلة الصحيحة - (6 / 182)
2683 - " سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج كأشباه الرحال ، ينزلون على أبواب
المساجد ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف ، العنوهن
فإنهن ملعونات ، لو كانت وراءكم أمة من الأمم لخدمهن نساؤكم كما خدمكم نساء
الأمم قبلكم " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 6 / 411 :

أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 223 ) و المخلص في " بعض الجزء الخامس من الفوائد و الغرائب
المنتقاة " ( ق 264 / 1 ) و السياق له ، و ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1454 -
موارد ) و الطبراني في " الصغير " ( 232 - هند ) و " الأوسط " ( رقم 9485 -
ترقيمي ) مختصرا من طريق أبي عبد الرحمن المقري - عبد الله بن يزيد - : حدثنا
عبد الله بن عياش بن عباس : حدثنا أبي عياش بن عباس قال : سمعت عيسى بن هلال
الصدفي و أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي يقولان : سمعنا عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص
يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . و قال الطبراني : "
لا يروى عن عبد الله بن عمرو إلا بهذا الإسناد " . و تابعه عبد الله بن وهب :
أخبرني عبد الله بن عياش القتباني به نحوه ، و لم يذكر في إسناده أبا عبد
الرحمن الحبلي ، و قال : " يركبون على المياثر حتى يأتوا أبواب مساجدهم " .
رواه الحاكم ( 4 / 436 ) و قال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . و رده الذهبي
بقوله : " قلت : عبد الله و إن كان قد احتج به مسلم ، فقد ضعفه أبو داود و
النسائي ، و قال أبو حاتم : هو قريب من ابن لهيعة " . قلت : قد روى عنه الليث
بن سعد الإمام ، و هو من أقرانه ، و ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ، فهو مع هذا
و احتجاج مسلم به وسط حسن الحديث ، و غلا فيه الشيخ أحمد شاكر فقال في تعليقه
على هذا الحديث من " المسند " ( 7083 ) : " إسناده صحيح " ! و أشار الحافظ
المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 101 ) إلى تقويته بتصديره إياه بصيغة ( عن ) و
وقع عنده أن الحاكم قال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " ، و ينبغي أن يكون هذا هو أصل
" المستدرك " و " تلخيصه " لأنه لو كان كما سبق نقله : " على شرط الشيخين " لم
يقل الذهبي في رده إياه ما سبق ، و لقال : " و إن كان قد احتج به الشيخان ... "
، فقوله : " ... مسلم ... " دليل على أن الذي في نسخته من " المستدرك " : "
صحيح على شرط مسلم " ، و على هذا فما في المطبوعة من " المستدرك " خطأ من
الناسخ أو الطابع . ( تنبيه هام ) : وقعت هذه اللفظة ( الرحال ) في " فوائد
المخلص " بالحاء المهملة خلافا لـ " المسند " و " الموارد " و غيرهما ، فإنها
بلفظ ( الرجال ) بالجيم ، و على ذلك شرحه الشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا في "
الفتح الرباني " ( 17 / 301 ) ، فقال : " معناه : أنهم رجال في الحس لا في
المعنى ، إذ الرجال الكوامل حسا و معنى لا يتركون نساءهم يلبسن ثيابا لا تستر
أجسامهن " . و لم ينتبه للإشكال الذي تنبه له الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى
إذ قال في تعليقه على الحديث في " المسند " ( 12 / 38 ) : " و قوله : " سيكون
في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج كأشباه الرجال " إلخ مشكل المعنى قليلا ،
فتشبيه الرجال بالرجال فيه بعد ، و توجيه متكلف ، و رواية الحاكم ليس فيها هذا
التشبيه ، بل لفظه : " سيكون في آخر هذه الأمة رجال يركبون على المياثر حتى
يأتوا أبواب مساجدهم ، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات " إلخ .. و هو واضح المعنى مستقيمه
، و رواية الطبراني - كما حكاها الهيثمي في " الزوائد " - : " سيكون في أمتي
رجال يركبون نساؤهم على سروج كأشباه الرجال " . و لفظ " يركبون " غيره طابع "
مجمع الزوائد " - جرأة منه و جهلا - فجعلها " يركب " ، و الظاهر عندي أن صحتها
" يركبون نساءهم " . و على كل حال فالمراد من الحديث واضح بين ، و قد تحقق في
عصرنا هذا ، بل قبله وجود هاته النسوة الكاسيات الملعونات " . قلت : لو أن
الشيخ رحمه الله اطلع على رواية ( الرحال ) بالحاء المهملة ، لساعدته على
الإطاحة بالإشكال ، و فهم الجملة فهما صحيحا ، دون أي توجيه أو تكلف ، و هذه
الرواية هي الراجحة عندي للأسباب الآتية : أولا : ثبوتها في " الفوائد " و
نسختها جيدة . ثانيا : أنها وقعت كذلك بالحاء المهملة في نسخة مخطوطة من كتاب
" الترغيب و الترهيب " للحافظ المنذري محفوظة في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق في
مجلد ضخم فيه خرم ، و هي و إن كانت نسخة مؤلفة من نسخ أو خطوط متنوعة ، فإن
الجزء الذي فيه هذا الحديث من نسخة جيدة مضبوطة متقنة ، و مما يدلك على ذلك أنه
كتب تحت الحاء من هذه الكلمة حرف حاء صغير هكذا ( الرحال ) ، إشارة إلى أنه حرف
مهمل كما هي عادة الكتاب المتقنين قديما فيما قد يشكل من الأحرف ، و كذلك فعل
في الصفحة التي قبل صفحة هذا الحديث ، فإنه وقع فيها اسم ( زحر ) فكتب تحتها (
ح ) هكذا ( زحر ) . ثالثا : أن رواية الحاكم المتقدمة بلفظ : " يركبون على
المياثر .. " تؤكد ما رجحنا ، لأن ( المياثر ) جمع ( ميثرة ) و ( الميثرة )
بالكسر قال ابن الأثير : " مفعلة من الوثارة ، يقال : وثر وثارة فهو وثير ، أي
وطيء لين ، تعمل من حرير أو ديباج ، يجعلها الراكب تحته على الرحال فوق الجمال
" . فإذا عرفت هذا ، فرواية الحاكم مفسرة للرواية الأولى ، و بالجمع بينهما
يكون المعنى أن السروج التي يركبونها تكون وطيئة لينة ، و أنها ( أعني السروج )
هي كأشباه الرحال ، أي من حيث سعتها . و عليه فجملة " كأشباه الرحال " ليست في
محل صفة لـ ( رجال ) كما شرحه البنا و غيره ، و إنما هي صفة لـ ( سروج ) . و
ذلك يعني أن هذه السروج التي يركبها أولئك الرجال في آخر الزمان ليست سروجا
حقيقية توضع على ظهور الخيل ، و إنما هي أشباه الرحال . و أنت إذا تذكرت أن (
الرحال ) جمع رحل ، و أن تفسيره كما في " المصباح المنير " و غيره : " كل شيء
يعد للرحيل من وعاء للمتاع و مركب للبعير " إذا علمت هذا يتبين لك بإذن الله أن
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشير بذلك إلى هذه المركوبة التي ابتكرت في هذا العصر
، ألا و هي السيارات ، فإنها وثيرة وطيئة لينة كأشباه الرحال ، و يؤيد ذلك أنه
صلى الله عليه وسلم سماها ( بيوتا ) في حديث آخر تقدم برقم ( 93 ) ، لكن تبين
فيما بعد أن فيه انقطاعا . و إذا ففي الحديث معجزة علمية غيبية أخرى غير
المتعلقة بالنساء الكاسيات العاريات ، ألا و هي المتعلقة برجالهن الذين يركبون
السيارات ينزلون على أبواب المساجد . و لعمر الله إنها لنبوءة صادقة نشاهدها كل
يوم جمعة حينما تتجمع السيارات أمام المساجد حتى ليكاد الطريق على رحبه يضيق
بها ، ينزل منها رجال ليحضروا صلاة الجمعة ، و جمهورهم لا يصلون الصلوات الخمس
، أو على الأقل لا يصلونها في المساجد ، فكأنهم قنعوا من الصلوات بصلاة الجمعة
، و لذلك يتكاثرون يوم الجمعة و ينزلون بسياراتهم أمام المساجد فلا تظهر ثمرة
الصلاة عليهم ، و في معاملتهم لأزواجهم و بناتهم ، فهم بحق " نساؤهم كاسيات
عاريات " ! و ثمة ظاهرة أخرى ينطبق عليها الحديث تمام الانطباق ، ألا و هي التي
نراها في تشييع الجنائز على السيارات في الآونة الأخيرة من هذا العصر . يركبها
أقوام لا خلاق لهم من الموسرين المترفين التاركين للصلاة ، حتى إذا وقفت
السيارة التي تحمل الجنازة و أدخلت المسجد للصلاة عليها ، مكث أولئك المترفون
أمام المسجد في سياراتهم ، و قد ينزل عنها بعضهم ينتظرون الجنازة ليتابعوا
تشييعها إلى قبرها <1> نفاقا اجتماعيا و مداهنة ، و ليس تعبدا و تذكرا للآخرة ،
و الله المستعان . هذا هو الوجه في تأويل هذا الحديث عندي ، فإن أصبت فمن الله
، و إن أخطأت فمن نفسي ، و الله تعالى هو المسؤول أن يغفر لي خطئي و عمدي ، و
كل ذلك عندي . ( تنبيه آخر ) : تناقضت الآراء في مرتبة هذا الحديث كنتيجة
لاختلاف أقوال الحفاظ في راويه ( عبد الله بن عياش بن عباس ) . أما المرتبة ،
فقد صححه الحاكم و الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، خلافا للذهبي كما رأيت ، و تبعه المعلق
على " الإحسان " ( 13 / 64 - 65 ) ، و بناء على ذلك ضعفه في طبعته من " الموارد
" ( 1 / 668 - 669 ) بخلاف الداراني المعلق على طبعته من " الموارد " ( 4 / 448
- 449 ) ، فإنه حسن إسناده . و هذا هو الذي جريت عليه في تخريجاتي في عديد من
كتبي و تعليقاتي منذ عشرات السنين ، فانظر مثلا الحديث المتقدم برقم ( 896 ) و
في " تخريج مشكلة الفقر " برقم ( 102 ) و التعليق على " تحذير الساجد " ( ص 7 )
. و أما المعلق على " الإحسان " فكان متناقضا في ذلك أشد التناقض ، فبينا نراه
هنا ضعف حديثه هذا إذا به يحسن له ثانيا ( 12 / 380 ) و يصحح له ثالثا ( 3 / 50
) و يقول في رابع ( 1 / 298 ) : " و إسناده حسن في الشواهد " ، و في خامس ( 8 /
246 ) : " حديث صحيح " ، يعني لغيره ، و لم يحسن إسناده ! و مثل هذا التناقض
الثلاثي في إسناد راو واحد من تضعيف إلى تحسين إلى تصحيح ، لا يقع عادة إلا من
معلق غير متمكن في هذا العلم ، حديث عهد به ، أو أن ذلك من أكثر من شخص تداولوا
التعليق على " الإحسان " ، مختلفي السوية في هذا العلم و التحقيق فيه ، و هذا
هو الذي يغلب على الظن ، و كان من آثار ذلك أن تظهر هذه الأحكام المتناقضة في
طبعة " الموارد " في أحاديثه ، فانظر مثلا الأحاديث المرقمة بـ ( 96 و 472 و
880 و 2551 ) و من الغرائب أن حديث الرقم ( 472 ) راويه عن ( عياش ) كان اختلط
، و لذلك جعلته من حصة كتابي " ضعيف الموارد " و هو و قسيمه " صحيح الموارد "
تحت الطبع ، يسر الله نشرهما قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى . و أما الاختلاف في
الراوي ، فحسبك ما ذكره الذهبي في تعقيبه ، و منها قول أبي حاتم ، و تمامه : "
ليس بالمتين ، صدوق يكتب حديثه ، و هو قريب من ابن لهيعة " . و ذكره ابن حبان
في " الثقات " ( 7 / 51 و 8 / 334 ) . و من ذلك قول الذهبي المتقدم : " احتج به
مسلم " و كذا في " سيره " ( 7 / 334 ) ، فخالفه الحافظ فقال في " التقريب " : "
صدوق يغلط ، أخرج له مسلم في الشواهد " . و قال في " التهذيب " متعقبا المزي
الذي أطلق العزو لمسلم : " قلت : حديث مسلم في الشواهد لا في الأصول " . قلت :
و الحديث الذي يشير إليه حديث عقبة بن عامر في النذر : " لتمش و لتركب " . و هو
مخرج في " الإرواء " ( 8 / 219 ) من رواية الشيخين عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب بسنده
عنه . و قد تابع عبد الله بن عياش سعيد بن أبي أيوب عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عند
البخاري ( 1866 ) ، و لكن هل هذا مما يسوغ القول بأن مسلما روى له في الشواهد ،
و المتابعة هذه ليست عنده ؟ في ذلك عندي وقفة . و من ذلك أن الذهبي قال عقب
قوله المتقدم في " السير " : " قلت : حديثه في عداد الحسن " . و هذا الذي
فهمناه أو استنبطناه من تلك الأقوال المختلفة ، و قد وافق الذهبي الحاكم على
تصحيح بعض أحاديثه ، منها الحديث الذي سبق قريبا عزوه لـ " تخريج المشكلة " (
102 ) .

أخيراً أقول من جهة الفقه فيمكن الاستدلال بالحديث على تحريم قيادة المرأة للسيارة من غير عذر لكن ذلك متوقف على معرفة سند الحديث 

هل هو صالح للاحتجاج أو للاعتضاد مع مقاييس من حرّم و رد مقاييس من حلّل  

فإنه قد يكون الحديث لا يصح لكن يقال به في العمل كما قال الإمام أحمد أي أنه مقدم على القياس فكيف إذا عضده القياس 

و الله أعلم

----------


## القضاعي

> هل هو صالح للاحتجاج أو للاعتضاد مع مقاييس من حرّم و رد مقاييس من حلّل 
> 
> فإنه قد يكون الحديث لا يصح لكن يقال به في العمل كما قال الإمام أحمد أي أنه مقدم على القياس فكيف إذا عضده القياس 
> 
> و الله أعلم


 الحديث في مجمله صالح للحجية , ويبقى تحرير بعض الألفاظ , فإن لم يثبت فيه لفظ " سيكون نساء من أمتي " فلا حجة لك فيه سواء كان اللفظ الأخر " رحال " أو " رجال " والله أعلم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> الحديث في مجمله صالح للحجية , ويبقى تحرير بعض الألفاظ , فإن لم يثبت فيه لفظ " سيكون نساء من أمتي " فلا حجة لك فيه سواء كان اللفظ الأخر " رحال " أو " رجال " والله أعلم .


جزاك الله خيراً و هذا صحيح فثبوت هذا اللفظ مهم 

علما أنه يروى حديث آخر في أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم لعن الفروج على السروج و هو فيه مقال أيضاً لكن الشأن هل ينجبر ضعف هذه النصوص أو لا

فاستمروا في الإدلاء بدلائكم فإن المسألة شأنها عظيم و خطرها محدق فقد أعلن في بعض المصادر أن مدارس تعليم القيادة ستفتح أبوابها لمن أرادت أن تتعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم..
هذا الحديث لا دخل له في تلك البابة - أعني حكم ركوب النساء - ومن أدخله فيها فقد أخطأ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذلك أن اللعن فيه متوجه إلى كونهن كاسيات عاريات موصوفات بما وصفهن به الحديث، لا إلى مجرد كونهن راكبات، إلا على اللفظ (نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ...) وفيه نظر.. فالرواية لفظها: "يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يكربن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف.."  فقوله نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال لو توقف عند هذا ثم جاء بعده مباشرة باللعنة التي في آخر الحديث لهنّ لسلمنا لكم محملكم له.. فيكون اللفظ: يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال، العنوهن فإنهن ملعونات".. ولكن في وسط المتن جاء بعد قوله (كأشباه الرجال) مباشرة قوله (ينزلون على أبواب المساجد) فهو يصف هؤلاء الرجال (المشبه بهم) ثم نساءهم ويُفصِّل الوصف لنساء هؤلاء الرجال المشبه بهم، ثم بعد هذا يأتي بلعن للنساء.. فكيف بعد كل هذا التفصيل في المثال يتوجه اللعن للنساء الراكبات في أول الحديث اللواتي شبههن بأولئك الرجال الذين في نسائهم كذا وكذا؟ هذا تأخير لا داعي له من الجهة البلاغية، بل إنه يضعف بنية اللفظ ضعفا بينا.. 
وتأمل على سبيل المثال لو أن رجلا قال لك: "سينتشر فيما بين الناس صنف من الرجال هو أشبه ما يكون بنساء أزواجهم خبثاء مجرمون يفعلون كذا وكذا وكذا وكذا، فالعنهم فإنهم ملعونون.." فلعلك حينئذ ستقف تتساءل من المقصود بهذا اللعن، الرجل المذكور في أول الخبر أم الرجل المذكور في آخره (الذي شبه الرجل الأول بزوجته لا به)، الذي أخذ في وصف خبائثه ونقائصه؟ وكيف يظهر ذلك التوجيه؟ 
لا فائدة إذن من تلك الصفات التي أفاض في وصفها لذلك الرجل الذي وقع التشبيه على زوجته لا عليه هو نفسه، ولا دخل لها في سبب اللعنة، ولعله كان من الأقرب أن يوجهها جميعا إلى المذكور في أول الكلام مباشرة حتى لا يلتبس على السامع!!
فلو كان المتن على هذا اللفظ: "يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ينزلن على أبواب المساجد كاسيات عاريات على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت..." إلى آخره، لكان اللعن متوجها بوضوح إلى تلك النسوة المذكورات في أول الحديث كتوجه وصفهن بأنهن كأشباه الرجال بلا اضطراب .. ولكن الحاصل أنه انتقل إلى وصف نساء هؤلاء الرجال بقوله (نساؤهم)، ونسب النزول عند أبواب المساجد إلى هؤلاء الرجال لا إلى النساء المذكورات في أول الحديث، ثم عاد فلعن المذكورات في أول الحديث .. فما فائدة تأخير اللعن إلى ما بعد هذا التشبيه المفصل إن لم يكن متوجها إلى النساء اللاتي هكذا تفصيل صفتهن؟؟ 
فالذي يظهر لي أن المتن على هذا اللفظ فيه اضطراب والله أعلم..
وحتى لو صح ذلك اللفظ لم يصح حمله على لعنهن لمجرد ركوبهن السرج، فالأدلة على جواز ركوبهن - من حيث الأصل - كثيرة.. ولا وجه لكلام من فرق في ذلك بين كونها رديفة وكونها منفردة، فلا دليل على أن ركوب السرج والانفراد به من خصائص الرجال! 
نعم يصح أن يقال في ركوب المرأة السرج مثل ما يقال في خروجها من البيت للاشتراك في العلة، ولكن القول بالمنع مطلقا من ذلك فالحديث - على فرض صحة هذه الرواية بهذا اللفظ - لا يفيده!
والظاهر من هذا اللفظ حمل اللعن على كونهن في حال ذلك الركوب كأشباه الرجال.. (لا على مطلق ركوبهن) فلو أنها ركبت دونما تشبه، وكانت في كسوتها وعفافها في ذلك وأمنت الفتنة فلا تدخل في الحديث حتى على هذا اللفظ، والله أعلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم إن الحديث مصدَّرٌ بقوله عليه السلام (يكون في آخر أمتي) فدل ذلك بوضوح على أن الحال التي يصفها النبي عليه السلام في الحديث - أيا كان اللفظ الصحيح فيه - حال لم تكن في زمانه! فهل يسعنا أن ندعي أنه لم تركب النساء السروج قطّ في زمانه عليه السلام ولم يكن هذا يقع منهن أحيانا؟ هذا يحتاج إلى دليل مستقل.. ولو صح لم يكن في ذلك دليل على أن الأصل في ركوب النساء التحريم، بل يلزم لذلك المنع نص واضح أو قياس صحيح.. أما الانتهاض بهذه الرواية لجعل مطلق ركوب النساء على السروج من التشبه بالرجال ففيه ما فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حديث لعن الفروج على السروج لا يتقوى به الذاهبون إلى هذا المذهب.. فالصحيح أنه باطل لا أصل له، واللفظ على هذا المتن يبعد جدا أن يكون من كلام النبي عليه السلام، فلفظة الفروج إن أطلقت فإنه يستوي فيها فروج الرجال وفروج النساء ولا فرق! فكيف يطلق اللعن على هذا النحو دون تمييز؟ هذا بعيد جدا، حتى على الرواية التي يرويها الشيعة بمثل هذا اللفظ ينسبونها لعلي رضي الله عنه وابن عباس أنه قال: "لا تحملوا _الفروج على السروج_ فتهيجوهن للفجور"، فلفظة الفروج إن أطلقت بهذا الإطلاق لم تتجه على النساء وحدهن! فلو أنه قال: "لا تحملوا ذوات الفروج على السروج" مثلا أو "لا تحملوا النساء على السروج" لكان أضبط للمراد! 
وهو على كل حال لا تقوم به الحجة، فإنه على هذه الرواية يؤخذ منه لعن المرأة الرديفة على السرج كالراكبة سواءا بسواء لكونها "محمولة" على السرج وللاشتراك في العلة، فتأمل! فإن قيل خرجت منه الرديفة لاختلاف هيئة حملها على السرج عن هيئة الراكبة قلنا فما دليل اطراد هذا الاختلاف فضلا عن إثبات وقوعه؟ هذا لا دليل عليه! وإن قيل خرجت الرديفة لورود النص عن الصحابة ونساء النبي عليه السلام أن النساء كن تفعلنه دون نكير، قلنا هذا تسقط به العلة المأخوذة صراحة من رواية "فتهيجوهن على الفجور" وهي علة منصوصة لا مستنبطة، فلا يسوغ إسقاطها إلا برد الرواية! ولفظ الفروج في غير ذلك من روايات هذا الحديث يدل على أن هذه العلة (التهييج على الفجور) هي علة نهي (ذوات الفروج) عن ركوب السروج في تلك الروايات.. 
فمما تقدم يتبين لنا سقوط الاستناد عليه في مقابلة أدلة المبيحين، والله أعلم!

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حديث لعن الفروج على السروج لايصح 
قال في نصب الراية : 1[ ص: 436 - 437 ] *الحديث السادس : قال عليه السلام : {* *لعن الله الفروج على السروج* *};* *قلت : غريب جدا ، ولقد أبعد شيخنا* *علاء الدين* *إذ استشهد بحديث أخرجه* *ابن عدي* *في " الكامل " عن* *ابن عباس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى ذوات الفروج أن يركبن السروج ، فإن* [ ص: 438 ] *المصنف استدل بالحديث المذكور على أن الفرج من الأعضاء التي يعبر به عن جملة المرأة ، كالوجه ، وال**عنق ، بحيث يقع الطلاق بإسناده إليه ، وحديث* *ابن عدي* *:* *أجنبي عن ذلك ،* [ ص: 439 ] *ولكن الشيخ قلد هذا الجاهل ، فالمقلد ذهل ، والمقلد جهل ، والله أعلم .* 

*وحديث* *ابن عدي* *:* *أخرجه عن* *علي بن أبي علي القرشي* *عن* *ابن جريج* *عن* *عطاء* [ ص: 440 ] *عن* *ابن عباس* *، قال : {* *نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذوات الفروج أن يركبن السروج* *}**انتهى .* [ ص: 441 ] *وضعف* *علي بن أبي علي القرشي* *;* *وقال : إنه مجهول ، يروي عنه* *بقية* *، وربما قال* *بقية* *:* [ ص: 442 ] *حدثني* *علي المهري* *، وربما قال : حدثني* *علي القرشي* *، لا ينسبه . انتهى كلامه .*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> ذلك أن اللعن فيه متوجه إلى كونهن كاسيات عاريات موصوفات بما وصفهن به الحديث، لا إلى مجرد كونهن راكبات، إلا على اللفظ (نساء يركبن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ...) وفيه نظر.. فالرواية لفظها: "يكون في آخر أمتي نساء يكربن على سرج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد، نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات، على رءوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف.."


جزاك الله خيراً يا مشرفنا لكن ليس وجه الدلالة اللعن وجه الدلالة أنه قال كأشباه الرجال فيكون تشبهاً هذا الذي ذكره الخادمي 

و بالنسبة للعن الفروج على السروج فقد قال الزيلعي إن النساء لا يعبر عنها بالفروج 
لكن ممكن أن يكون التعبير ببعض المرأة عن كلها في مثل هذا لأن هذا العضو هو الذي يركب على السرج ! فخص و فيه تأمل 

و يحتاج لنقول أكثر فاستمروا في الإدلاء بدلائكم 

خاصة أن الحديث الأول من الممكن أن يكون ليس في هذا الباب غيره إلا المقاييس فيجوز الأخذ به و إن كان فيه ضعف يعود لقلة الضبط لا لقلة الدين كما هو مذهب الإمام أحمد في العمل بالحديث الضعيف إذا لم يكن في الباب غيره

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> حديث لعن الفروج على السروج لايصح 
> قال في نصب الراية : 1[ ص: 436 - 437 ] *الحديث السادس : قال عليه السلام : {* *لعن الله الفروج على السروج* *};* *قلت : غريب جدا ، ولقد أبعد شيخنا* *علاء الدين* *إذ استشهد بحديث أخرجه* *ابن عدي* *في " الكامل " عن* *ابن عباس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى ذوات الفروج أن يركبن السروج ، فإن* [ ص: 438 ] *المصنف استدل بالحديث المذكور على أن الفرج من الأعضاء التي يعبر به عن جملة المرأة ، كالوجه ، وال**عنق ، بحيث يقع الطلاق بإسناده إليه ، وحديث* *ابن عدي* *:* *أجنبي عن ذلك ،* [ ص: 439 ] *ولكن الشيخ قلد هذا الجاهل ، فالمقلد ذهل ، والمقلد جهل ، والله أعلم .* 
> 
> *وحديث* *ابن عدي* *:* *أخرجه عن* *علي بن أبي علي القرشي* *عن* *ابن جريج* *عن* *عطاء* [ ص: 440 ] *عن* *ابن عباس* *، قال : {* *نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذوات الفروج أن يركبن السروج* *}**انتهى .* [ ص: 441 ] *وضعف* *علي بن أبي علي القرشي* *;* *وقال : إنه مجهول ، يروي عنه* *بقية* *، وربما قال* *بقية* *:* [ ص: 442 ] *حدثني* *علي المهري* *، وربما قال : حدثني* *علي القرشي* *، لا ينسبه . انتهى كلامه .*


سبقتني بدقائق في نقل كلام الزيلعي و لا شك أنه مفيد و كما سبق فعلة الحديثين يبدو أنها من جهة الضبط

----------


## أبو الفداء

> خاصة أن الحديث الأول من الممكن أن يكون ليس في هذا الباب غيره إلا المقاييس فيجوز الأخذ به و إن كان فيه ضعف يعود لقلة الضبط لا لقلة الدين كما هو مذهب الإمام أحمد في العمل بالحديث الضعيف إذا لم يكن في الباب غيره


بارك الله فيك.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس في الباب مقاييس وفقط ولكن في الباب أصل لا ينتقل عنه إلا بنص صريح، وهو أصل الإباحة لهذا الفعل.. فالحاجة ماسة إلى بيان ذلك الحكم في القرن الأول كما في قرننا هذا ولا يكتفى في مثل ذلك التحريم - على أهميته - بمثل هذا الاستدلال، وبقول شاذ عن بعض الأحناف لا سلف له من الصحابة! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التفريق في الحكم بين ركوب المرأة رديفة وركوبها منفردة بناءا على هذا النص أو غيره أو على أي قياس من الأقيسة = لا وجه له كما أسلفت..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم إن لفظ (أشباه الرجال) بعيد والاضطراب في هذا اللفظ بالذات يزيد الأمر وهنا إلى وهن!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو سلمنا بصحة لفظة (نساء يركبن) ولفظة (كأشباه الرجال) في الرواية على هذا النحو لقوبلنا بالاضطراب الذي تقدم ذكره في المشاركة الآنفة، والله أعلم.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> بارك الله فيك.. 
>  ليس في الباب مقاييس وفقط ولكن في الباب أصل لا ينتقل عنه إلا بنص صريح، وهو أصل الإباحة لهذا الفعل.. فالحاجة ماسة إلى بيان ذلك الحكم في القرن الأول كما في قرننا هذا ولا يكتفى في مثل ذلك التحريم - على أهميته - بمثل هذا الاستدلال، وبقول شاذ عن بعض الأحناف لا سلف له من الصحابة! 
>  التفريق في الحكم بين ركوب المرأة رديفة وركوبها منفردة بناءا على هذا النص أو غيره أو على أي قياس من الأقيسة = لا وجه له كما أسلفت..
>  ثم إن لفظ (أشباه الرجال) بعيد والاضطراب في هذا اللفظ بالذات يزيد الأمر وهنا إلى وهن!
>  ولو سلمنا بصحة لفظة (نساء يركبن) ولفظة (كأشباه الرجال) في الرواية على هذا النحو لقوبلنا بالاضطراب الذي تقدم ذكره في المشاركة الآنفة، والله أعلم.


و فيك يبارك 

لعل القياس أقوى من الاستصحاب 

و اللفظة إن كانت الرجال فهو تشبه و إن كان الرحال عاد اللعن على النساء 

و هل الرديفة تركب على السرج ؟ أو تركب خلف السرج إنما يركب على السرج من يمسك العنان و قد كان الإرداف معروفاً عندهم للرجال و النساء لكن ركوب السرج للنساء يمكن أن ما نقل فيه لعذر كما ركبت بعض النساء في الجهاد و هذا عذر 

واصلوا الادلاء بدلائكم

----------


## أبو الفداء

> لعل القياس أقوى من الاستصحاب


أين القياس الذي به نخالف أصل الإباحة؟ حرر لنا هذا القياس بارك الله فيك! 
ليس في مطلق ظهور النساء على الدواب فتنة، ولكن الفتنة في تفصيل الهيئة التي يكنّ عليها في ذلك! وفي جميع الأحوال فركوب السيارة لا يقاس - في الهيئة - على ركوب الدابة، وإنما يقاس على ركوب الدابة - من جهة الهيئة - ركوب الدراجة ونحوها..



> و هل الرديفة تركب على السرج ؟ أو تركب خلف السرج إنما يركب على السرج من يمسك العنان و قد كان الإرداف معروفاً عندهم للرجال و النساء لكن ركوب السرج للنساء يمكن أن ما نقل فيه لعذر كما ركبت بعض النساء في الجهاد و هذا عذر


هذا يتوقف على مرادك بالسرج .. فإن كان المراد بها اللجام وفقط، سلمنا لك بهذا التفريق، وإن كان المراد بها كل ما يوضع على ظهر الدابة مما أعد ليجلس عليه الناس (وهو ما نفهمه من رواية "لاتحملوا الفروج على السروج فتهيجوهن للفجور") فأطلق البعض وأراد الكل (إن لم يكن عند العرب مشهور استعمال لفظة السرج في إرادة كل ما يوضع على ظهر الدابة لركوبها وليس اللجام وفقط)، فإن الراكب ورديفه كلاهما يكونان على هذا المركوب ويصح لذلك أن يوصفا جميعا بالركوب على "السرج".. فعلى أي بينة تفرق أنت بين الوجهين؟ الظاهر من التعليل الصريح في تلك الرواية أن المراد بالسرج ما أعد لركوب الدابة وحمل الناس عليه فوقها.. وأن هيئة الجلوس عليه هي وجه التعليل، فتأمل.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

قولي القياس أقوى من الاستصحاب لأنك استدللت بالاستصحاب حيث قلت أن الأصل الحل و هذا استصحاب و الاستصحاب لعله أضعف من القياس و قد قال الإمام أحمد بتقديم الحديث الضعيف على القياس إن لم يكن في الباب غيره فكيف بالاستصحاب 


يا مشرفنا العزيز أما أنني لم أر حصاناً و لا بعيراً في حياتي أو أنك لم تر حصاناً و لا بعيراً في حياتك فكون اثنين يركبون على السرج هذه أول مرة أعلم عنها      ( ابتسامه ) 

على كل حال سأحيل المسألة برمتها لبعض أهل العلم إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو الفداء

> قولي القياس أقوى من الاستصحاب لأنك استدللت بالاستصحاب حيث قلت أن الأصل الحل و هذا استصحاب و الاستصحاب لعله أضعف من القياس و قد قال الإمام أحمد بتقديم الحديث الضعيف على القياس إن لم يكن في الباب غيره فكيف بالاستصحاب


بارك الله فيك، نعم أنا أستصحب هذا الأصل، ولا قياس يخالفه! أما الحديث الضعيف الذي تستند إليه فالأول لا نقوم به الحجة لاضطراباته ولاستدلالك بجزء منه فقط لا يصح فهمه استقلالا، على اضطراب ذلك الجزء المستدل به نفسه! وأما الثاني فظلمات بعضها فوق بعض كما أسلفتُ، والتعليل فيه مخالف لما ثبت من فعل نساء الصحابة كما تقدم. وفي جميع الأحوال فالمرأة الراكبة داخل السيارة لا يظهر منها ما يظهر من الراكبة على السرج، ولا جلسة هذه كجلسة تلك ولا الفتنة بهذه كالفتنة بتلك، فلا قياس لك على تلك النصوص في مسألة ركوب المرأة السيارة حتى إن سلمنا لك بالاستدلال بها في حكم ركوبها السرج!



> يا مشرفنا العزيز أما أنني لم أر حصاناً و لا بعيراً في حياتي أو أنك لم تر حصاناً و لا بعيراً في حياتك فكون اثنين يركبون على السرج هذه أول مرة أعلم عنها ( ابتسامه )


بارك الله فيك، لعلك تعيد تأمل كلامي في هذه المسألة بروية، وتأمل الروايات التي ذُكر فيها نهي ذوات الفروج عن ركوب السروج (يعني الجلوس عليها كما يجلس الراكب) وعلة ذلك النهي، واطراد تلك العلة في كل من يركب على الدابة حتى وإن لم يكن تحته شيء فوق ظهر الدابة.

----------


## محبة الكتاب والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أختي الفاضلة زبيدة 5 
أرجو أن تقرئي هذا الكتاب
هدانا الله وإياكِ لما يحب ويرضى
وتذكري أن في هذا الزمن القابض على دينه كالقابض على الجمر
................ 
*قِيادَةُ المرأَةِ للسَّيارة*
*بين*
*الحقِّ والبَاطِل*

 
*راجعه وقرظه*
*الشيخ العلامة / عبد الله الجبرين رحمه الله* 
*راجعه*
*الشيخ العلامة / صالح الفوزان* 
*الشيخ العلامة / سفر الحوالي* 

*تأليف*
*ذياب بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي*
 ،،،،،

*لتحميل الكتاب* 
*هنـــــــــــــ  ا*

----------


## أبو الفداء

الأخت الفاضلة محبة الكتاب والسنة
شكر الله لك ما تفضلت به ولكن الموضوع ليس في حكم قيادة المرأة للسيارة وإنما في الاستدلال بنص بعينه على الحكم في المسألة.. 
فنرجو من الإخوة عدم الخروج عن الموضوع، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أعتقد أنه لا مانع من أن يقدم الإخوان نصوصا أخرى أقوى و أصرح في الموضوع ، إن كانت هناك فعلا نصوص في هذا السياق ، دون أن يعترض معترض على تقاليد و أعراف بلد ما  الذي له أن يمنع مواطنيه ما يراه مخالفا لآدابه ، لكن لا يمكن إصدار حكم بناء على حيثيات لا يسندها الكتاب و السنة ...
و الكتاب المذكور "قيادة المرأة بين الحق و الباطل" لم يقدم فيما سماه مؤلفه الأدلة الشرعية ، دليلا صريحا واحدا . 
و إذا كانت أعمال العقلاء تصان عن العبث فمن الواجب إذا وجدنا نصا صحيحا صريحافي النازلة أن نتشبث به و نترك مالم نخرج منه بنتيجة ، كحالنا هذه ، والله أعلم

----------


## من صاحب النقب

لا مانع من ذكر النصوص مع أنها شحيحة في الموضوع لكن نصوص و ليس قياساً 

الذي أعرفه أن المحرمين و المبيحين يا أخ محمد كلهم يستدلون بقياس و هذا خارج الموضوع نحن نتكلم عن النصوص

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حديث ضعيف في ركوب النساءالسروج
 ثنا الحسين بن أحمد بن منصور سجادة ثنا بشر بن الوليد ثنا سليمان بن داود اليمامي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال والذي بعثني بالحق لا تنقضي هذه الدنيا حتى يقع بهم الخسف والمسخ والقذف قالوا ومتى ذاك يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي قال إذا رأيت النساء ركبت السروج وكثرت القينات وشهد شهادات الزور وشرب المصلي في آنية أهل الشرك الذهب والفضة واستغنى الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء فاستنفروا واستعدوا وقال بيده هكذا فوضعها على جبهته يستر وجهه وبإسناده قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث من كن فيه حاسبه الله حسابا يسيرا 
سليمان بن داود البجلي اليمامي قاله بن معين يكنى أبا الجمل سمعت أحمد بن علي بن المثنى يقول سألت يحيى بن معين عن سليمان بن داود اليمامي فقال ليس بشيء وذكره بن أبي بكر عن عباس عن يحيى قال كان سليمان بن داود اليمامي الذي يحدث عنه سعدويه يقال له أبو الجمل سمعت بن حماد يقول 
قال البخاري سليمان بن داود اليمامي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير سمع منه سعيد بن سليمان
قال بن معين يكنى أبا الجمل منكر الحديث 

من كتاب الكامل في الضعفاء الجزء 3 صفحة 276

----------


## عصام عبدالله

قال البخاري حدثني محمد بن الحكم: أخبرنا النضر: أخبرنا إسرائيل: أخبرنا سعد الطائي: أخبرنا محل بن خليفة، عن عدي بن حاتم قال:
" بينا أنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أتاه رجل فشكا إليه الفاقة، ثم أتاه آخر فشكا قطع السبيل، فقال: (يا عدي، هل رأيت الحيرة). قلت: لم أرها، وقد أنبئت عليها، 
قال: (فإن طالت بك الحياة، لترين الظعينة ترتحل من الحيرة، حتى تطوف بالكعبة لا تخاف أحدا إلا الله - 
قلت فيما بيني وبين نفسي: فأين دعار طيء الذين قد سعروا في البلاد ... "

----------


## القضاعي

> و إن كان الرحال عاد اللعن على النساء


هذا يسمى تلفيق يا صاحب النقب , لأن لفظة (( الرحال )) بحاء مهملة لم تأتي - بحسب علمي - مع الرواية التي فيها (( سيكون نساء من أمتي )) .
وإنما جاءت لفظة (( رحال )) مع عبارة (( سيكون من أمتي رجال )) فلا حجة في الحديث حينئذ .
ويجب على صاحب الحق , ألا يستدل على ما معه من حق إلا بحق صريح ولن يعجز في إيجاده إن كان على حق .



> فمما تقدم يتبين لنا سقوط الاستناد عليه في مقابلة أدلة المبيحين، والله أعلم!


وأما المبيحين بإطلاق فلا إدلة معهم يا أبا الفداء , لأن مسألة قيادة المرأة للمركبة سواء كانت طائرة أو سيارة ومثيلاتها , إنما هي فرع عن مسألة خروجها من البيت وإفتان الرجال وإفتان نفسها بهذا الخروج المحرم في الأصل .
ومن الشناعة بمكان أن يقال أن الاستصحاب صالح للحجية في مسألة قيادة المرأة , لأن دعوى الاستصحاب ساقطة لمعارضتها الأصل في خروج المرأة من بيتها بلا حاجة , ومن هنا يعرف العاقل أن خروج المرأة وقيادتها ليسا كخروج الرجل وقيادته .
ولا يقال : إذن إذا وجدت الحاجة للخروج جاز لها القيادة , لأن فتح ذريعة لأجل حاجة متحققة لا يلزم منه فتح كل الذرائع .
فالأصل أن التشريع جاء بمنع فتنة النساء للرجال وبالعكس , فوجب توخي هذه العلة , فيحتاج المجوز لقيادة المرأة أن يأتي بالحاجة المتحققة لقيادتها , ثم نفي وجود الفتنة عند فتح هذه الذريعة , والله أعلم .

----------


## عصام عبدالله

ينبغي أن يناقش هذا الأمر على مسائل ؛ لأنه مكوّن من مجموعها :
1) حكم قرار المرأة في بيتها وخروجها منه ، وأيهما الأصل.
2) حكم سفرها وحدها ومع غيرها .
3) حد الخلوة .
4) ما يعتبر فتنةً من الرجل للمرأة وما لا يعتبر .
5) ما يعتبر فتنةً من المرأة للرجل وما لا يعتبر .
6) حكم ركوب المرأة على الدواب بأنواعها .
7) حكم قيادتها للدوابّ قديمها وحديثها .
وهذا ما حضر .
ومناقشة أمر فيه سبع شعب على الأقل في وقت واحد وفي عجالة وفي قضية " قواريريّة " رفيقة ... ومع أدلة محتملة .. لا يوصل إلى نتيجة واضحة .
فلو أجبنا عن كل شعبة منها على انفراد ، ثم انتقلنا إلى المسألة فسيكون أنفع إن شاء الله .
فائدة : يرد في الحديث التحريم بحكاية صورة مركبة من أجزاء ، قد تكون مباحة على انفرادها ، لكنها محرمة إذا اجتمعت ، ومنها حديث : يوشك أن يجلس أحدهم على أريكته ... فالجلوس على الأريكة غير محرم ، ولكن الجلوس للناس ومخاطبتهم بخلاف الكتاب والسنة هو صورة مركبة من كل أجزائها ، وهي المحرمة .
ولو جلس على أريكته وحثّ الناس على الكتاب والسنة لكان قائماً بالحق .


وفقكم الله .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> حديث ضعيف في ركوب النساءالسروج
>  ثنا الحسين بن أحمد بن منصور سجادة ثنا بشر بن الوليد ثنا سليمان بن داود اليمامي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال والذي بعثني بالحق لا تنقضي هذه الدنيا حتى يقع بهم الخسف والمسخ والقذف قالوا ومتى ذاك يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي قال إذا رأيت النساء ركبت السروج وكثرت القينات وشهد شهادات الزور وشرب المصلي في آنية أهل الشرك الذهب والفضة واستغنى الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء فاستنفروا واستعدوا وقال بيده هكذا فوضعها على جبهته يستر وجهه وبإسناده قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث من كن فيه حاسبه الله حسابا يسيرا 
> سليمان بن داود البجلي اليمامي قاله بن معين يكنى أبا الجمل سمعت أحمد بن علي بن المثنى يقول سألت يحيى بن معين عن سليمان بن داود اليمامي فقال ليس بشيء وذكره بن أبي بكر عن عباس عن يحيى قال كان سليمان بن داود اليمامي الذي يحدث عنه سعدويه يقال له أبو الجمل سمعت بن حماد يقول 
> قال البخاري سليمان بن داود اليمامي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير سمع منه سعيد بن سليمان
> قال بن معين يكنى أبا الجمل منكر الحديث 
> 
> من كتاب الكامل في الضعفاء الجزء 3 صفحة 276


جزاك الله خبراً الحديث يضاف لما سبق

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> قال البخاري حدثني محمد بن الحكم: أخبرنا النضر: أخبرنا إسرائيل: أخبرنا سعد الطائي: أخبرنا محل بن خليفة، عن عدي بن حاتم قال:
> " بينا أنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أتاه رجل فشكا إليه الفاقة، ثم أتاه آخر فشكا قطع السبيل، فقال: (يا عدي، هل رأيت الحيرة). قلت: لم أرها، وقد أنبئت عليها، 
> قال: (فإن طالت بك الحياة، لترين الظعينة ترتحل من الحيرة، حتى تطوف بالكعبة لا تخاف أحدا إلا الله - 
> قلت فيما بيني وبين نفسي: فأين دعار طيء الذين قد سعروا في البلاد ... "


لا بأس لكن ما هي الظعينة هل هي التي تركب على السرج

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> ينبغي أن يناقش هذا الأمر على مسائل ؛ لأنه مكوّن من مجموعها :
> 1) حكم قرار المرأة في بيتها وخروجها منه ، وأيهما الأصل.
> 2) حكم سفرها وحدها ومع غيرها .
> 3) حد الخلوة .
> 4) ما يعتبر فتنةً من الرجل للمرأة وما لا يعتبر .
> 5) ما يعتبر فتنةً من المرأة للرجل وما لا يعتبر .
> 6) حكم ركوب المرأة على الدواب بأنواعها .
> 7) حكم قيادتها للدوابّ قديمها وحديثها .
> وهذا ما حضر .
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ عصام لكن هكذا سيتشعب الموضوع جداً فلعل من أراد هذا أن يجعله في موضوع آخر

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزى الله المداخلين خيراً و لما رأيت الكلام طال و تشعب فقد أرسلت لبعض أهل العم استفتاءاً في الموضوع

----------


## أبو الفداء

> ومن الشناعة بمكان أن يقال أن الاستصحاب صالح للحجية في مسألة قيادة المرأة , لأن دعوى الاستصحاب ساقطة لمعارضتها الأصل في خروج المرأة من بيتها بلا حاجة , ومن هنا يعرف العاقل أن خروج المرأة وقيادتها ليسا كخروج الرجل وقيادته .


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
أنت الآن تخلط بين مسألتين منفصلتين .. 
الاستصحاب الذي أقصده إنما هو لحكم فعل الركوب نفسه في حقها، فمن غير الوقوف على دليل واضح على أن مطلق ركوب النساء محرم، فإن المبيحين يستصحبون الأصل حينئذ، فيقولون إنه كسائر المباحات: يحرم في أحوال ويشرع في أحوال أخرى..
فما الذي أدخل حكم خروجها من البيت بإطلاقه في المسألة؟؟ الجهة منفكة بين المسألتين، حتى وإن تساويتا في الحكم عند المانعين سدا للذريعة! نحن ننظر هنا في هذا السؤال: إن خرجت المرأة لضرورة أو لمصلحة راجحة (والممنوعات سدا للذريعة تباح للمصلحة الراجحة كما هو متقرر)، فهل لها أن تركب دابة أو سيارة لتنتقل بها في خروجها ذاك (وقياس هذه على تلك فيه نظر وتفصيل كما تقدم) وذلك على استصحاب أصل مشروعية هذا الفعل تحديدا (فعل الركوب)، أم ليس لها ذلك لأن فعل الركوب في نفسه (للدابة أو للسيارة أو لجميع المركوبات بإطلاق)  محرم في حقها؟ فالأصل الذي استصحبته أنا لا دخل له بحكم خروجها من البيت! نحن نتكلم على تقدير أن حال خروجها حال مشروعة لحاجة أو نحوها (على خلاف الأصل في حكمه)..

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

علينا أن نتقي الله في أنفسنا و في النساء ، و أن نتذكر أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مازال يستوصي بهن خيرا منذ أن بعثه الله إلى أن التحق بالرفيق الأعلى ، فكان من كلامه الجامع المانع الصريح الواضح: 
- "استوصوا بالنساء خيرا ، فإنما هن عوان عندكم ، إن لكم عليهن حقا ، و لهن عليكم حقا"
- "انما النساء شقائق الرجال ، ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ، و ما أهانهن إلا لئيم "
إن الصلاح و الفساد مجالان يشترك فيهما الرجال و النساء ، و العاقبة للمتقين {إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم }
و إلا ماذا تفعل - مثلا - الأرملة التي ترك لها زوجها المتوفى أطفالا في مرحلة التربية و التعليم ، إلا أن تكدح من أجلهم بما يضمن لهم العيش الكريم وأن توصلهم بالسيارة إلى مدارسهم و تردهم منها ،إذا لم تجد من محارمها من يساعدها على ذلك ؟
إن ما يظهر من كثير من المشاركات أن هناك ظلما للمرأة بل إن بعض الناس - سامحهم الله -ما يزالون يرون أن أسلم طريق لتجنب العار {المحتمل} هو وأد النساء وهن حيات ...
   هذه وجهة نظر ، لها ما يسندها من النصوص القطعية و الظنية ، و قد تكون وجهات نظر أخرى مخالفة و لها سندها أيضا ، لكن الشيء المؤكد أنها حين توضع كلها بين أيدي العلماء تفضي الحق لايتعدد ، مع الإشارة إلى أن هذه الشريعة السمحة المعصومة تتميز في أسلوبها بالوضوح والبيان ، و ترفض التمحل و التأويل بغير علم ، و إسقاط النصوص على القضايا و النوازل بما لم ينزل به الله من سلطان

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> لا بأس لكن ما هي الظعينة هل هي التي تركب على السرج


الظعينة هي المرأة التي تركب في هودج على بعير ؛ أي تسافر . وهي في هذا الهودج متخفية مستورة .
وأما ترحلها على سرج فرس فهذا بروز وظهور لا يليق بحجابها لما فيه من كشف الرجلين، ولا سيما إذا كانت مع ذلك البروز والظهور كاسية عارية !.
ولعل خير مثال على ذلك من يدعين اليوم فارسات السباقات الدولية .
وجاء نهي الرجال عن ركوب السرج المنمرة ؛ أي المصنوعة من جلود النمور ؛ لما فيه من الزينة والخيلاء ؛ وهي المياثر .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> علينا أن نتقي الله في أنفسنا و في النساء ، و أن نتذكر أن النبي  مازال يستوصي بهن خيرا منذ أن بعثه الله إلى أن التحق بالرفيق الأعلى ، فكان من كلامه الجامع المانع الصريح الواضح: 
> - "استوصوا بالنساء خيرا ، فإنما هن عوان عندكم ، إن لكم عليهن حقا ، و لهن عليكم حقا"
> - "انما النساء شقائق الرجال ، ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ، و ما أهانهن إلا لئيم "
> إن الصلاح و الفساد مجالان يشترك فيهما الرجال و النساء ، و العاقبة للمتقين {إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم }
> و إلا ماذا تفعل - مثلا - الأرملة التي ترك لها زوجها المتوفى أطفالا في مرحلة التربية و التعليم ، إلا أن تكدح من أجلهم بما يضمن لهم العيش الكريم وأن توصلهم بالسيارة إلى مدارسهم و تردهم منها ،إذا لم تجد من محارمها من يساعدها على ذلك ؟
> إن ما يظهر من كثير من المشاركات أن هناك ظلما للمرأة بل إن بعض الناس - سامحهم الله -ما يزالون يرون أن أسلم طريق لتجنب العار {المحتمل} هو وأد النساء وهن حيات ...
>    هذه وجهة نظر ، لها ما يسندها من النصوص القطعية و الظنية ، و قد تكون وجهات نظر أخرى مخالفة و لها سندها أيضا ، لكن الشيء المؤكد أنها حين توضع كلها بين أيدي العلماء تفضي الحق لايتعدد ، مع الإشارة إلى أن هذه الشريعة السمحة المعصومة تتميز في أسلوبها بالوضوح والبيان ، و ترفض التمحل و التأويل بغير علم ، و إسقاط النصوص على القضايا و النوازل بما لم ينزل به الله من سلطان


جزاك الله خيراً يا محمد نحن نتكلم عن العموم لا عن الأعذار لذلك قال الخادمي : وَمِنْهَا رُكُوبُ النِّسَاءِ عَلَى السَّرْجِ بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ

و الأعذار لها حلول كثيرة ممكن سيارة أجرة ممكن حافلات نقل الأطفال نحن لا نتكلم عن الأعذار 
و الأعذار لا شك أن لها رخص في الشرع

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> الظعينة هي المرأة التي تركب في هودج على بعير ؛ أي تسافر . وهي في هذا الهودج متخفية مستورة .
> وأما ترحلها على سرج فرس فهذا بروز وظهور لا يليق بحجابها لما فيه من كشف الرجلين، ولا سيما إذا كانت مع ذلك البروز والظهور كاسية عارية !.
> ولعل خير مثال على ذلك من يدعين اليوم فارسات السباقات الدولية .
> وجاء نهي الرجال عن ركوب السرج المنمرة ؛ أي المصنوعة من جلود النمور ؛ لما فيه من الزينة والخيلاء ؛ وهي المياثر .


أحسنت هذا ما كنت أريد أن الظعينة في الهودج كما وجدت الشيخ شيبة الحمد يذكره عندما كان يرد على بعض الناس الذين استدلوا بهذا الحديث على جواز السفر بغير محرم و زاد الشيخ أن البعير الذي يكون عليه الهودج يقوده رجل أي يمسك بخطامه 

لكن لا أظن العلة في التكشف فقط حيث يقال أن السيارة ليس فيها تكشف بل ربما تكون العلل كثيرة حيث وجود القائد الرجل يبيح لها السفر بالراحلة و لو لم يوجد فلعل هذا من حكم نهيها عن الركوب على السروج لأنها تبعد بها من غير محرم هذا مثال و العلل كثيرة كما قلت 

فالحديث دليل للمانعين من القيادة أقرب منه للمبيحين و هذه المرة في الصحيح لكنه ليس بصريح كالنصوص السابقة 

أما نهي الرجال عن السروج المنمرة إن صح فهود ليل على أن النساء لا تباح لها السروج لا المنمرة و لا غيرها و إلا فما الحكمة من نهي الرجال عن المنمر دون نهي النساء لعله لأن السروج خاصة بالرجال أصلاً فهذا الحديث كذلك للمانعين 

على كل حال فقد أحلت المسألة على أهل حديث يستخرجون السفود من القطن كما تستخرج الشعرة من العجين

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> الظعينة هي المرأة التي تركب في هودج على بعير ؛ أي تسافر . وهي في هذا الهودج متخفية مستورة .
> وأما ترحلها على سرج فرس فهذا بروز وظهور لا يليق بحجابها لما فيه من كشف الرجلين، ولا سيما إذا كانت مع ذلك البروز والظهور كاسية عارية !.
> ولعل خير مثال على ذلك من يدعين اليوم فارسات السباقات الدولية .
> وجاء نهي الرجال عن ركوب السرج المنمرة ؛ أي المصنوعة من جلود النمور ؛ لما فيه من الزينة والخيلاء ؛ وهي المياثر .


 قال البخاري في ( صحيحه )حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيٌّ حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ الْمُفَضَّلِ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ
أَنَّهُ أَقْبَلَ هُوَ وَأَبُو طَلْحَةَ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَمَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَفِيَّةُ مُرْدِفَهَا عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ فَلَمَّا كَانُوا بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ عَثَرَتْ النَّاقَةُ فَصُرِعَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَإِنَّ أَبَا طَلْحَةَ قَالَ أَحْسِبُ قَالَ اقْتَحَمَ عَنْ بَعِيرِهِ فَأَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ جَعَلَنِي اللَّهُ فِدَاءَكَ هَلْ أَصَابَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قَالَ لَا وَلَكِنْ عَلَيْكَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ فَأَلْقَى أَبُو طَلْحَةَ ثَوْبَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَقَصَدَ قَصْدَهَا فَأَلْقَى ثَوْبَهُ عَلَيْهَا فَقَامَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ فَشَدَّ لَهُمَا عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِمَا فَرَكِبَا فَسَارُوا حَتَّى إِذَا كَانُوا بِظَهْرِ الْمَدِينَةِ أَوْ قَالَ أَشْرَفُوا عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آيِبُونَ تَائِبُونَ عَابِدُونَ لِرَبِّنَا حَامِدُونَ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يَقُولُهَا حَتَّى دَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ )

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

هل يختلف حكم قيادة السيارة من بلد إلى آخر ؟ مساحة الدول الإسلامية شاسعة ، ونجد أن هناك فرقاً بين دولة وأخرى ، في اللباس والعادات والتقاليد ، فمثلا نجد أنه في بعض الدول تلتزم فيها أخواتنا بالنقاب ، حيث إنهم يتبعون الفتوى القائلة إن النقاب واجب ، ولكن ذلك ليس منتشراً في دول أخرى ، والرأي الذي يأخذونه هناك أن النقاب ليس واجباً بل مستحب ، كذلك قيادة المرأة للسيارة ففي بعض الدول حرَّمها المشايخ لما لها من أضرار لو سمح بها ، بينما في دول أخرى- قيادة المرأة للسيارة أمر عادي جدّاً ، وله عشرات السنين . 
فإلى أي مدى تكون هناك مرونة في الأحكام ؟ وهل ما يحدث صحيح أقصد أن الشيء يصبح واجباً في مناطق ومستحبّاً في مناطق أخرى ؟ . 


الحمد لله الأحكام الشرعية نوعان : 
الأول : ما دلت الأدلة الصحيحة على حكمه ، بقطع النظر عن العادات المختلفة أو ما يترتب عليه من مصالح أو مفاسد . 
فهذا حكمه ثابت ولا يختلف من مكان إلى آخر ولا من شخص لآخر إلا إذا كان الإنسان مضطراً أو مريضاً أو معذوراً فإنه يسهل له الحكم حسب حاله على ما جاء به الشرع . 
ومن هذا النوع : وجوب الصلوات الخمس ، وصيام رمضان ، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، وطلب العلم ، ..إلخ . 
ومنه أيضاً : سترة المرأة المسلمة جميع بدنها بما فيه الوجه والكفان ، فإن هذا الحكم واجب ولا يختلف من مكان إلى آخر . 
وقد سبق في إجابة السؤال : ( 21134 ) و ( 13647 ) بيان الأدلة على هذا . 
النوع الثاني : أحكام بنيت على أسباب معيّنة أو كان حكمها التحريم أو الإباحة أو الوجوب ـ مثلاً ـ بناء على ما يترتب عليها من مصالح أو مفاسد ، ولم ترد الأدلة الشرعية بحكم ثابت لها لا يختلف ، وقد يكون من هذا النوع قيادة المرأة للسيارة . 
وقد أفتى العلماء بتحريمه لما يترتب عليه من مفاسد . 
وهذا إنما ينطبق تمام الانطباق على بلاد الحرمين ، وأما ما عداها من البلاد فإنه يرجع إلى علمائها الثقات الأثبات فإنهم أعلم بأحوال بلادهم . 
قال الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله - : 
فقد كثر حديث الناس في صحيفة " الجزيرة " عن قيادة المرأة للسيارة ، ومعلوم أنها تؤدي إلى مفاسد لا تخفى على الداعين إليها ، منها الخلوة المحرمة بالمرأة ، ومنها السفور ، ومنها الاختلاط بالرجال بدون حذر ، ومنها ارتكاب المحظور الذي من أجله حرمت هذه الأمور ، والشرع المطهر مَنَع الوسائل المؤدية إلى المحرم واعتبرها محرمة ، وقد أمر الله جل وعلا نساء النبي ونساء المؤمنين بالاستقرار في البيوت ، والحجاب ، وتجَنُّب إظهار الزينة لغير محارمهن لما يؤدي إليه ذلك كله من الإباحية التي تقضي على المجتمع قال تعالى : ( وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ وَآَتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ) الأحزاب/33 الآية ، وقال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يُعْرَفْنَ فَلا يُؤْذَيْنَ ) الأحزاب/59 ، وقال تعالى : ( وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آَبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آَبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُولِي الإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ) النور/31 ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما خلا رجل بامرأة إلا كان الشيطان ثالثهما " ، فالشرع المطهر منع جميع الأسباب المؤدية إلى الرذيلة بما في ذلك رمي المحصنات الغافلات بالفاحشة وجعل عقوبته من أشد العقوبات ؛ صيانة للمجتمع من نشر أسباب الرذيلة . 
وقيادة المرأة من الأسباب المؤدية إلى ذلك وهذا لا يخفى ولكن الجهل بالأحكام الشرعية وبالعواقب السيئة التي يفضي إليها التساهل بالوسائل المفضية إلى المنكرات - مع ما يبتلى به الكثير من مرضى القلوب - ومحبة الإباحية والتمتع بالنظر إلى الأجنبيات كل هذا يسبب الخوض في هذا الأمر وأشباهه بغير علم وبغير مبالاة بما وراء ذلك من الأخطار ، وقد قال الله تعالى : ( قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) الأعراف/33 ، وقال سبحانه : ( وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ) البقرة/168 ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء " . 
وعن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه قال : كان الناس يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني ، فقلت : يا رسول الله إنا كنا في جاهلية وشر فجاءنا الله بهذا الخير فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر ؟ قال : نعم ، قلت : وهل بعد ذلك الشر من خير ؟ قال : نعم وفيه دخن ، قلت : وما دخنه ؟ قال : قوم يهدون بغير هديي تعرف منهم وتنكر ، قلت : فهل بعد ذلك الخير من شر ؟ قال : نعم دعاة إلى أبواب جهنم من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها ، قلت : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا ؟ فقال : هم من جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا ، قلت : فما تأمرني إن أدركني ذلك ؟ قال : تلزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم ، قلت : فإن لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا إمام ، قال : فاعتزل تلك الفرق كلها ولو أن تعض بأصل شجرة حتى يدركك الموت وأنت على ذلك " متفق عليه. 
وإنني أدعو كل مسلم أن يتقي الله في قوله وفي عمله وأن يحذر الفتن والداعين إليها وأن يبتعد عن كل ما يسخط الله جل وعلا أو يفضي إلى ذلك وأن يحذر كل الحذر أن يكون من هؤلاء الدعاة الذين أخبر عنهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الشريف. 
وقانا الله شر الفتن وأهلها وحفظ لهذه الأمة دينها وكفاها شر دعاة السوء ووفق كُتَّاب صحفنا وسائر المسلمين لما فيه رضاه وصلاح أمر المسلمين ونجاتهم في الدنيا والآخرة إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه . 
" مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز " ( 3 / 351 – 353 ) . 
وسئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين : أرجو توضيح حكم قيادة المرأة للسيارة ، وما رأيكم بالقول: 
( إن قيادة المرأة للسيارة أخف ضررا من ركوبها مع السائق الأجنبي؟ ) 
الجواب على هذا السؤال ينبني على قاعدتين مشهورتين بين علماء المسلمين : 
القاعدة الأولى : أن ما أفضى إلى محرم فهو محرم . والدليل قوله تعالى : ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) الأنعام/108 ، فنهى الله عن سب آلهة المشركين – مع أنه مصلحة – لأنه يفضي إلى سب الله تعالى . 
القاعدة الثانية : أن درء المفاسد – إذا كانت مكافئة للمصالح أو أعظم – مقدم على جلب المصالح . والدليل قوله تعالى: ( يَسْأَلونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا ) البقرة/219 ، وقد حرم الله الخمر والميسر مع ما فيهما من المنافع درءاً للمفسدة الحاصلة بتناولهما . 
وبناء على هاتين القاعدتين يتبين حكم قيادة المرأة للسيارة . فإن قيادة المرأة للسيارة تتضمن مفاسد كثيرة، فمن مفاسدها : 
1- نزع الحجاب : لأن قيادة السيارة سيكون بها كشف الوجه الذي هو محل الفتنة ومحط أنظار الرجال ، ولا تعتبر المرأة جميلة أو قبيحة على الإطلاق إلا بوجهها ، أي أنه إذا قيل جميلة أو قبيحة ، لم ينصرف الذهن إلا إلى الوجه ، وإذا قصد غيره فلا بد من التقييد ، فيقال جميلة اليدين ، أو جميلة الشعر ، أو جميلة القدمين . وبهذا عرف أن الوجه مدار القاصدين . 
وقد يقول قائل : إنه يمكن أن تقود المرأة السيارة بدون نزع الحجاب ، بأن تتلثم المرأة وتلبس في عينيها نظارتين سوداوين . 
والجواب على ذلك أن يقال : هذا خلاف الواقع من عاشقات قيادة السيارة ، واسأل من شاهدهن في البلاد الأخرى ، وعلى فرض أنه يمكن تطبيقه في ابتداء الأمر فإن الأمر لن يدوم طويلا ، بل سيتحول – في المدى القريب – إلى ما عليه النساء في البلاد الأخرى ، كما هي سنة التطور المتدهور في أمور بدأت هينة مقبولة بعض الشيء ثم تدهورت منحدرة إلى محاذير مرفوضة . 
2- من مفاسد قيادة المرأة للسيارة : نزع الحياء منها ، والحياء من الإيمان – كما صح ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – والحياء هو الخلق الكريم الذي تقتضيه طبيعة المرأة وتحتمي به من التعرض للفتنة ، ولهذا كانت مضرب المثل فيه فيقال ( أحيا من العذراء في خدرها ) ، وإذا نزع الحياء من المرأة فلا تسأل عنها . 
3- ومن المفاسد : أنها سبب لكثرة خروج المرأة من البيت والبيت خير لها – كما أخبر بذلك النبي المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم – لأن عاشقي القيادة يرون فيها متعة ، ولهذا تجدهم يتجولون في سياراتهم هنا وهناك بدون حاجة لما يحصل لهم من المتعة بالقيادة . 
4- ومن مفاسدها أن المرأة تكون طليقة تذهب إلى ما شاءت ومتى شاءت وحيث شاءت إلى ما شاءت من أي غرض تريده ، لأنها وحدها في سيارتها ، متى شاءت في أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار، وربما تبقى إلى ساعة متأخرة من الليل . وإذا كان الناس يعانون من هذا في بعض الشباب ، فما بالك بالشابات ؟؟! وحيث شاءت يمينا وشمالا في عرض البلد وطوله ، وربما خارجه أيضاً . 
5- ومن المفاسد : أنها سبب لتمرد المرأة على أهلها وزوجها ، فلأدنى سبب يثيرها في البيت تخرج منه وتذهب في سيارتها إلى حيث ترى أنها تروح عن نفسها فيه ، كما يحصل ذلك من بعض الشباب وهم أقوى تحملا من المرأة . 
6- ومن مفاسدها : أنها سبب للفتنة في مواقف عديدة : في الوقوف عند إشارات الطريق – في الوقوف عند محطات البنزين – في الوقوف عند نقطة التفتيش – في الوقوف عند رجال المرور عند التحقيق في مخالفة أو حادث – في الوقوف لملء إطار السيارة بالهواء– في الوقوف عند خلل يقع في السيارة في أثناء الطريق ، فتحتاج المرأة إلى إسعافها ، فماذا تكون حالتها حينئذ ؟ ربما تصادف رجلا سافلا يساومها على عرضها في تخليصها من محنتها ، لاسيما إذا عظمت حاجتها حتى بلغت حد الضرورة . 
7- من مفاسد قيادة المرأة للسيارة : كثرة ازدحام الشوارع ، أو حرمان بعض الشباب من قيادة السيارات وهم أحق بذلك وأجدر . 
8- من مفاسدها أنها سبب للإرهاق في النفقة ، فإن المرأة – بطبيعتها – تحب أن تكمل نفسها مما يتعلق بها من لباس وغيره ، ألا ترى إلى تعلقها بالأزياء ، كلما ظهر زِيٌّ رمت بما عندها وبادرت إلى الجديد ، وإن كان أسوأ مما عندها . ألا ترى ماذا تعلق على جدرانها من الزخرفة . وعلى قياس ذلك – بل لعله أولى منه – السيارة التي تقودها ، فكلما ظهر موديل جديد فسوف تترك الأول إلى هذا الجديد . 
أما قول السائل : وما رأيكم بالقول : ( إن قيادة المرأة للسيارة أخف ضررا من ركوبها مع السائق الأجنبي ؟ ). 
فالذي أراه أن كل واحد منهما فيه ضرر ، وأحدهما أضر من الثاني من وجه ، ولكن ليس هناك ضرورة توجب ارتكاب أحدهما . 
واعلم أنني بسطت القول في هذا الجواب لما حصل من المعمعة والضجة حول قيادة المرأة للسيارة ، والضغط المكثف على المجتمع السعودي المحافظ على دينه وأخلاقه ليستمرئ قيادة المرأة للسيارة ويستسيغها . 
وهذا ليس بعجيب لو وقع من عدو متربص بهذا البلد الذي هو آخر معقل للإسلام يريد أعداء الإسلام أن يقضوا عليه ، ولكن هذا من أعجب العجب إذا وقع من قوم من مواطنينا ومن أبناء جلدتنا يتكلمون بألسنتنا ، ويستظلون برايتنا . قوم انبهروا بما عليه دول الكفر من تقدم مادي دنيوي فأعجبوا بما هم عليه من أخلاق، تحرروا بها من قيود الفضيلة إلى قيود الرذيلة . 
ا.هـ كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> قال البخاري في ( صحيحه )حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيٌّ حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ الْمُفَضَّلِ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ
> أَنَّهُ أَقْبَلَ هُوَ وَأَبُو طَلْحَةَ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَمَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَفِيَّةُ مُرْدِفَهَا عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ فَلَمَّا كَانُوا بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ عَثَرَتْ النَّاقَةُ فَصُرِعَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَإِنَّ أَبَا طَلْحَةَ قَالَ أَحْسِبُ قَالَ اقْتَحَمَ عَنْ بَعِيرِهِ فَأَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ جَعَلَنِي اللَّهُ فِدَاءَكَ هَلْ أَصَابَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قَالَ لَا وَلَكِنْ عَلَيْكَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ فَأَلْقَى أَبُو طَلْحَةَ ثَوْبَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَقَصَدَ قَصْدَهَا فَأَلْقَى ثَوْبَهُ عَلَيْهَا فَقَامَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ فَشَدَّ لَهُمَا عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِمَا فَرَكِبَا فَسَارُوا حَتَّى إِذَا كَانُوا بِظَهْرِ الْمَدِينَةِ أَوْ قَالَ أَشْرَفُوا عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آيِبُونَ تَائِبُونَ عَابِدُونَ لِرَبِّنَا حَامِدُونَ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يَقُولُهَا حَتَّى دَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ )


جزاك الله خيراً هذا يدل على صحة الإرداف للمرأة و أنه لا يدخل في النهي عن ركوب السروج لأن الرديف لا يركب على السرج

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> هل يختلف حكم قيادة السيارة من بلد إلى آخر ؟ مساحة الدول الإسلامية شاسعة ، ونجد أن هناك فرقاً بين دولة وأخرى ، في اللباس والعادات والتقاليد ، فمثلا نجد أنه في بعض الدول تلتزم فيها أخواتنا بالنقاب ، حيث إنهم يتبعون الفتوى القائلة إن النقاب واجب ، ولكن ذلك ليس منتشراً في دول أخرى ، والرأي الذي يأخذونه هناك أن النقاب ليس واجباً بل مستحب ، كذلك قيادة المرأة للسيارة ففي بعض الدول حرَّمها المشايخ لما لها من أضرار لو سمح بها ، بينما في دول أخرى- قيادة المرأة للسيارة أمر عادي جدّاً ، وله عشرات السنين . 
> فإلى أي مدى تكون هناك مرونة في الأحكام ؟ وهل ما يحدث صحيح أقصد أن الشيء يصبح واجباً في مناطق ومستحبّاً في مناطق أخرى ؟ . 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله الأحكام الشرعية نوعان : 
> الأول : ما دلت الأدلة الصحيحة على حكمه ، بقطع النظر عن العادات المختلفة أو ما يترتب عليه من مصالح أو مفاسد . 
> فهذا حكمه ثابت ولا يختلف من مكان إلى آخر ولا من شخص لآخر إلا إذا كان الإنسان مضطراً أو مريضاً أو معذوراً فإنه يسهل له الحكم حسب حاله على ما جاء به الشرع . 
> ومن هذا النوع : وجوب الصلوات الخمس ، وصيام رمضان ، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، وطلب العلم ، ..إلخ . 
> ومنه أيضاً : سترة المرأة المسلمة جميع بدنها بما فيه الوجه والكفان ، فإن هذا الحكم واجب ولا يختلف من مكان إلى آخر . 
> ...


جزى الله خيراً مؤسسة الشيخ المنجد فهي من أحسن المؤسسات في الدفاع عن عقيدة السلف 

و المصالح المرسلة لا شك خاضعة لأهل الولاية في كل بلد من علماء و أمراء المسلمين 

لكن الشأن هل قيادة المرأة للسيارة مصلحة مرسلة هذا كان عنوان موضوع لي قد أدرجته في هذا الموضع علماً أن الذي يفتي في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب ليس هو دائماً الشيخ المنجد هناك غيره من طلاب العلم جزاهم الله خيراً

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

> جزاك الله خيراً يا محمد نحن نتكلم عن العموم لا عن الأعذار لذلك قال الخادمي : وَمِنْهَا رُكُوبُ النِّسَاءِ عَلَى السَّرْجِ بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ
> 
> و الأعذار لها حلول كثيرة ممكن سيارة أجرة ممكن حافلات نقل الأطفال نحن لا نتكلم عن الأعذار 
> و الأعذار لا شك أن لها رخص في الشرع


ليس هناك إلى الآن في نقاشنا هذا ما يفيد تحريم سياقة المرأة للسيارة ، و من ثم فنحن نتكلم ـ هنا ـ على حقوق لا على أعذار و رخص ، و إنما قدمت المثال الذي قدمت في مقابل ما يقدمه المانعون من حيثيات ، و لا مانع إذا انعدمت الأدلة الشرعية التي يقوم عليها حكم ثابت أن تراعى في الحكم ما يترتب على النازلة من مصالح و مفاسد ، و لعلنا قد وصلنا إلى هذه المرحلة 
و القول بأن هناك حلولا كثيرة منها سيارة أجرة ترسيخ لنظرة عدم الثقة في النساء ، و هو في الوقت ذاته أخطر من سياقة المرأة لسيارتها ، و قد تنتج عنه أوخم العواقب ، على ما فيه من خلوة مع غير ذي محرم و ما يتبع ذلك ....

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> ليس هناك إلى الآن في نقاشنا هذا ما يفيد تحريم سياقة المرأة للسيارة ، و من ثم فنحن نتكلم ـ هنا ـ على حقوق لا على أعذار و رخص ، و إنما قدمت المثال الذي قدمت في مقابل ما يقدمه المانعون من حيثيات ، و لا مانع إذا انعدمت الأدلة الشرعية التي يقوم عليها حكم ثابت أن تراعى في الحكم ما يترتب على النازلة من مصالح و مفاسد ، و لعلنا قد وصلنا إلى هذه المرحلة 
> و القول بأن هناك حلولا كثيرة منها سيارة أجرة ترسيخ لنظرة عدم الثقة في النساء ، و هو في الوقت ذاته أخطر من سياقة المرأة لسيارتها ، و قد تنتج عنه أوخم العواقب ، على ما فيه من خلوة مع غير ذي محرم و ما يتبع ذلك ....


كيف انعدمت الأدلة ؟ على فرض انعدام النصوص بقي القياس قبل المصالح المرسلة و نحن هنا نتكلم عن النصوص لا القياس و لا المصالح المرسلة

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

قصدت بالأدلة الشرعية : النقلية {الكتاب و السنة }لأنها كما لايخفى الأصل في الأستدلال أما الأدلة العقلية فلا تعتبر شرعا إلا إذا استندت إلى النقل ، و الكلام على ذلك يطول ... و في مشاركاتنا السابقة ما يكفي ، و سأتابع من بعيد ، و يوم يصل من طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش إلى نتيجة مرضية ، سأعود لأحييه أجمل تحية ، ### حرره الإشراف ###

----------


## أبو الفداء

> علماً أن الذي يفتي في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب ليس هو دائماً الشيخ المنجد هناك غيره من طلاب العلم جزاهم الله خيراً


ما وجه إيراد هذه الإشارة ههنا ؟؟



> لأن الرديف لا يركب على السرج


قد تقدم بيان عدم الدليل على هذا التوجيه الذي وجهته أنت لحقيقة المراد من لفظة "سرج" في الروايات التي أوردتها: هل هو ما يمسك به الراكب من أربطة تجعل على رأس الفرس لقيادته ويربط منها، أم هو الرحل الذي يجلس الناس عليه، أم هو جميع ما يوضع على الفرس! والظاهر أن لفظة "سرج" إذا استقلت عن الاقتران بلفظة "رحل" أو غيره من القرائن = أرادت بها العرب جميع ما يوضع على ظهر الفرس!
قال في المعجم الوسيط: "(العري) فرس عري لا سرج عليه ولا يقال فرس عريان" (2/588) فجعل السرج بمعنى جميع ما يوضع على الفرس حتى يركب الناس عليه .. فهل يركب الرديف على جلد الفرس العري أم على هذا الذي سماه هنا بالسرج ؟؟؟
وقال: "(القعدة) ما يقعد عليه كثيرا من سرج ونحوه.. " (2/748)
وفي تاج العروس: "السرج رحل الدابة" (6/36) وكذا تجد في تهذيب اللغة ولسان العرب وغيره: السرج = رحل الدابة. فلربما جاءت لفظة (سرج) وأريد بها رباط الخيل وعنانه الذي يربط منه ولربما أريد بها الرحل كله (والظاهر أنه الأصل في معناها كما تجد في المعاجم)!! 
فمن أين لك بأن الرديف لا يركب على "السرج" يا أخي الكريم؟؟
وقد بينت لك أن الحديث الثاني على وجه الخصوص واضح فيه للغاية أن المراد من السروج لا يمكن أن يكون إلا ما تجلس عليه المرأة وغيرها من الفرس، وذلك حتى يستقيم فيه التعليل، ولا داعي لمزيد من التفصيل في هذا المعنى بارك الله فيك، فالحر تكفيه الإشارة!
فيا أخي الفاضل خلاصة القول: ليس لك في شيء من تلك النصوص مستند! 
كل هذا وأكرر تذكيرك بأن قياس ركوب المرأة في السيارة على ركوبها السرج قياس مع الفارق الواضح، فهي أقرب في ذلك إلى الظعينة في الهودج منها إلى من يركب على السرج! فلا يصح أصلا أن يقال إنها نصوص في حكم قيادة المرأة للسيارة!!
وجميع من قالوا بمنع المرأة من القيادة في زماننا فيما أعلم إنما استندوا على أقيسة وقواعد كلية في درء المفاسد الراجحة عندهم، وكلامهم ينظر فيه على هذا الاعتبار (وهو في غاية الوجاهة من جهة الاستدلال)... ولو كان في المسألة نص واحد صالح للاستدلال لاحتج به العلماء ولقدموه على تلك الحجج جميعا، فلا داعي لمحاولة إدخال نصوص إلى المسألة ليست منها في شيء!

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> كل هذا وأكرر تذكيرك بأن قياس ركوب المرأة في السيارة على ركوبها السرج قياس مع الفارق الواضح، فهي أقرب في ذلك إلى الظعينة في الهودج منها إلى من يركب على السرج! فلا يصح أصلا أن يقال إنها نصوص في حكم قيادة المرأة للسيارة!!


المرأة في الهودج لا تقود لأنها لا ترى شيئاً إنما يقود الرجل الممسك بالخطام أمامها و هذا فارق بينها و بين المرأة التي تقود السيارة فهذا أيضاً قياس مع الفارق 

و بمناسبة أنك مشرف فلعلك تقفل الموضوع فيبدو أنه احمرت منه أنوف لا أعني أنفك بالتأكيد 

و على كل حال فالموضوع أحيل لمن هو خير مني و منكم

----------


## أبو الفداء

لا حاجة لإغلاق الموضوع، وما زالت تأتينا الفوائد من إخواننا .. ولعلك تتحفنا فيما بعد بما يجيبك به من سألتهم من أهل العلم.. وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.



> المرأة في الهودج لا تقود لأنها لا ترى شيئاً إنما يقود الرجل الممسك بالخطام أمامها و هذا فارق بينها و بين المرأة التي تقود السيارة فهذا أيضاً قياس مع الفارق


لا قيمة للكلام في القياس دون بيان للعلة.. وكلامك هذا يلزم منه أن علة القياس عندك ليست وجود الفتنة من عدمها وإنما مجرد كون المرأة تقود ما تركبه أيا كان ذلك المركوب .. فمن أطلق هذه العلة من قبل في قياس كهذا ومن أين خرجت بها؟؟؟ 
لو سلمنا لك بهذا القياس يا أخانا الفاضل لمنعناها من ركوب المصعد - مثلا - لكونها إذا انفردت فيه كانت هي من يقوده، وعلى هذا فقس.. 
فهل أنت في هذا؟!

----------


## عصام عبدالله

*في البخاري : حدثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله قال: حدثني مالك، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن أبيه قال:*
*خرجت مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى السوق، فلحقت عمر امرأة شابة.*
*فقالت: يا أمير المؤمنين، هلك زوجي وترك صبية صغاراً، والله ما ينضجون كراعا، ولا لهم زرع ولا ضرع، وخشيت أن تأكلهم الضبع، وأنا بنت خُفاف بن إيماء الغفاري، وقد شهد أبي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*فوقف عمر ولم يمض.*
*ثم قال: مرحباً بنسب قر**يب.*
*ثم انصرف إلى بعير ظهير كان مربوطاً** في الدار، فحمل عليه غرارتين ملأهما طعاما، وحمل بينهما نفقة وثياباً، ثم ناولها بخطامه.*
*ثم قال:* *اقتاديه**، فلن يفنى حتى يأتيكم الله بخير.*
*فقال رجل: يا أمير المؤمنين، أكثرت لها؟ .*
*قال عمر: ثكلتك أمك، والله إني لأرى أبا هذه وأخاها، قد حاصرا حصناً زماناً فافتتحاه، ثم أصبحنا نستفيء سهمانهما فيه.*
*قال ابن حجر في الفتح: وفي رواية سعيد بن داود : " وقودي هذا البعير ".*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> *في البخاري : حدثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله قال: حدثني مالك، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن أبيه قال:*
> *خرجت مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى السوق، فلحقت عمر امرأة شابة.*
> *فقالت: يا أمير المؤمنين، هلك زوجي وترك صبية صغاراً، والله ما ينضجون كراعا، ولا لهم زرع ولا ضرع، وخشيت أن تأكلهم الضبع، وأنا بنت خُفاف بن إيماء الغفاري، وقد شهد أبي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
> *فوقف عمر ولم يمض.*
> *ثم قال: مرحباً بنسب قر**يب.*
> *ثم انصرف إلى بعير ظهير كان مربوطاً** في الدار، فحمل عليه غرارتين ملأهما طعاما، وحمل بينهما نفقة وثياباً، ثم ناولها بخطامه.*
> *ثم قال:* *اقتاديه**، فلن يفنى حتى يأتيكم الله بخير.*
> *فقال رجل: يا أمير المؤمنين، أكثرت لها؟ .*
> *قال عمر: ثكلتك أمك، والله إني لأرى أبا هذه وأخاها، قد حاصرا حصناً زماناً فافتتحاه، ثم أصبحنا نستفيء سهمانهما فيه.*
> *قال ابن حجر في الفتح: وفي رواية سعيد بن داود : " وقودي هذا البعير ".*


طيب بحث موفق لكن يتضح من الحديث أن المرأة من أهل الأعذار 

و لعل فيه دليل على قيادة المرأة للسيارة في السعودية التي هي موجودة منذ زمن طويل لذوات الأعذار من الأعرابيات التي هي مثل هذه تماماً

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> لا قيمة للكلام في القياس دون بيان للعلة..


صحيح و هذا الذي جعلني و إياك نلف و ندور بدون قصد إن شاء الله لذلك أنا لم أفتح الموضوع للقياس 

و إنما للنصوص العامة التي قد يدخل في عمومها ما لم يكن موجوداً في وقت السلف 

أما المصعد فأظنه ليس راحلة لأنه لا يخرج من العمارة التي هو فيها فضلاً عن غيرها 

إنما السيارة و الطائرة و الباخرة و القطار و نحوها رواحل

----------


## أبو أحمد بن عامرين

النسبة لحديث (( العنوهن فإنهن ملعونات ))
عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على السروج كأشباه الرجال ينزلون على أبواب المسجد نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات على رؤوسهم كأسنمة البخت العجاف العنوهن فإنهن ملعونات لو كانت ورائكم أمة من الأمم لخدمن نساؤكم نساءهم كما يخدمنكم نساء الأمم قبلكم ))
رواه الإمام أحمد 2/223 وابن حبان 13 / 64 والطبراني في الصغير 2 / 257 والأوسط 
كلهم من طريق عبد الله بن يزيد المقري أبو عبد الرحمن ثنا عبد الله بن عياش بن عباس القتباني قال سمعت أبي يقول سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي وأبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي يقولان سمعنا عبد الله بن عمرو به ..
وتابع بن يزيد عبد الله بن وهب عند الحاكم في مستدركه 4 / 483 ولكن لم يذكر أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي 
وعيسى والحبلي ثقتان وكذلك عياش بن عباس القتباني ثقة معروف 
أما ابنه عبد الله بن عياش فقد قال أبو حاتم ليس بالمتين صدوق يكتب حديثه وهو قريب من بن لهيعة وقال أبو داود والنسائي ضعيف وذكره بن حبان في الثقات وقال مات سنة سبعين ومائة روى له مسلم حديثا واحدا قال الحافظ حديث مسلم في الشواهد لا في الأصول وقال بن يونس منكر الحديث.
قال الذهبي (( عبد الله وإن كان قد احتج به مسلم ، فقد ضعفه أبو داود والنسائي وقال أبو حاتم : هو قريب من بن لهيعة )) انتهى وقد سبق قول الحافظ أن مسلماً احتج به في الشواهد لا في الأصول
ومع ذلك فالذهبي رحمه الله يشير إلى ضعفه وهذا هو الصحيح . 
فالحديث ضعيف لضعف عبد الله بن عياش . ولم يصب من حسنه

----------


## من صاحب النقب

على كل حال فلا شك أن هذا الخادمي فقيه عندما حرم ركوب النساء على السرج بغير عذر و الحديث الذي نقله من المحتمل أنه ليس في الباب فيعمل به و لو كان به ضعف

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

عجيب والله!
تحريم ما احل الله 
امر الاصل فيه الاباحة ويأتي من يريد ان يستدل بنصوص على تحريم ذلك
وهل الحديث نص في تحريم السيارات على الرجال؟!!

----------


## رهين المسجدين

الحديث في ذم ركوب النساء على السرج و ليس الرجال لكن ممكن العتب على النظر مثل ما في المثل النجدي !

----------

